# So Those People That Knock On Your Door



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus. 

How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??

Because wouldnt it be possible to put on gloves dip/rub lsd on your gloves then shake their hand ? Yes no?

Just curious what you thought


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 14, 2011)

well, as much as i hate those idiots, what i hate even more is dosing unwilling people with any kind of drugs... i don't care if its slipping them an asprin when their not looking, if they aren't asking for it, the person doing the slipping is even worse then the ones at the door unasked in my view...


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 14, 2011)

Maybe just a No Solicitation sign?


----------



## BlazedMonkey (Apr 14, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> well, as much as i hate those idiots, what i hate even more is dosing unwilling people with any kind of drugs... i don't care if its slipping them an asprin when their not looking, if they aren't asking for it, the person doing the slipping is even worse then the ones at the door unasked in my view...


True i wouldnt want to give anything to anyone they wouldnt enjoy either.
I was less concerned with stopping solicitation i just thought it would be appropriate to solicit my own beliefs


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 14, 2011)

Do what I do. I open the door and say three words, "I am gay." They usually turn around and walk away without saying another word.


----------



## txhazard (Apr 14, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Do what I do. I open the door and say three words, "I am gay." They usually turn around and walk away without saying another word.


Lol, wow. Thats funny.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 15, 2011)

Answer the door naked. Make gestures that emphasize your shlong. 

I don't think you will have anyone bothering you anymore.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 16, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Answer the door naked. Make gestures that emphasize your shlong.
> 
> I don't think you will have anyone bothering you anymore.


Funny, thats kinda what i did last time mormons stopped by. Dude was the only one talking, but his wife was hot. So i just sat there saying things like 'uh huh uh huh' while quite plainly staring at his wife in a very uncomfortable way. About 2 minutes in he had enough of me eyefucking his wife and they left. Pretty funny shit.


----------



## LowTimes (Apr 16, 2011)

The last time one knocked on my door I spent an hour on my porch with them talking about their religion. I then started to pick it apart layer by layer until they got up and walked off my porch. It took all but ten minutes.

What does that say?

(btw I believe in God)


----------



## plantvision (Apr 16, 2011)

I always ask them in. I am never rude to them.
If they are that committed to whatever that is great.
But I usually allow them talk a bit before I start to tell them how I think.
Usually they only want to push there agenda and once you start they usually leave.

When I was younger my Dad would just walk up to them and tell them they have 5 minutes to get off his property.
A bit harsh I always thought.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 16, 2011)

invite them in....sit them at a table....begin cleaning your guns..tell them about your time in prison and how you want to go back as soon as you can to see all your friends again...turn around every few minutes and yell at the wall to shut up....then smile..make a evil face...smile...make a evil face.
ask them if jesus got good weed
ask them about their family and say "they will do just fine" over and over again.
try to keep them there as long as you can...its what they get for interrupting the flow of your day.


----------



## NoDrama (Apr 16, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> Maybe just a No Solicitation sign?


I have one of those, it doesn't stop the following:

Religious nuts who just MUST tell you about god.
People who cannot read.
People who think solicitation means sex.
no soliciting sign salesmen


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 16, 2011)

djruiner said:


> invite them in....sit them at a table....begin cleaning your guns..tell them about your time in prison and how you want to go back as soon as you can to see all your friends again...turn around every few minutes and yell at the wall to shut up....then smile..make a evil face...smile...make a evil face.
> ask them if jesus got good weed
> ask them about their family and say "they will do just fine" over and over again.
> try to keep them there as long as you can...its what they get for interrupting the flow of your day.


Hey it's DJ!
I tried inviting them in. I am a big fat scary individual though. 313LBS of 6'4"
Slayer t-shirt wearing, tattoo having, full facial hair mountain man, big fat bastard. 
I have a hard time talking with the Chinese food or Dominos delivery people.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 16, 2011)

NoDrama said:


> I have one of those, it doesn't stop the following:
> 
> Religious nuts who just MUST tell you about god.
> People who cannot read.
> ...


I will reprint it. I will add pictures for the non-readers.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 16, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> Hey it's DJ!
> I tried inviting them in. I am a big fat scary individual though. 313LBS of 6'4"
> Slayer t-shirt wearing, tattoo having, full facial hair mountain man, big fat bastard.
> I have a hard time talking with the Chinese food or Dominos delivery people.


i get the same thing...but im 7'0 325..slayer shirt...tats..but no grizzly adams here


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 16, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i get the same thing...but im 7'0 325..slayer shirt...tats..but no grizzly adams here


We should join the WWE  (not really, not much for acting)
I hate being big, try finding 50W 38L pants. Size 16 shoes. 
I'm just a big fat jolly guy that likes metal music. Not the Antichrist. 
If it makes the door to door(ers) go away, hail Satan.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 16, 2011)

Green Inferno said:


> We should join the WWE  (not really, not much for acting)
> I hate being big, try finding 50W 38L pants. Size 16 shoes.
> I'm just a big fat jolly guy that likes metal music. Not the Antichrist.
> If it makes the door to door(ers) go away, hail Satan.


i actually trained at ecw's house of hardcore before it was shut down...would have continued but my knees went to shit...or i might just be wrestling now.pants are easy for me...only 38"-40"w...42 length...and im in a 18eee...might need to go up a size next time though..im pretty much the same size as kane or undertaker...just not as goofy looking


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 16, 2011)

I've sat down and started grilling them and talking about Jesus being my Savior. The don't like that.


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 16, 2011)

djruiner said:


> i actually trained at ecw's house of hardcore before it was shut down...would have continued but my knees went to shit...or i might just be wrestling now.pants are easy for me...only 38"-40"w...42 length...and im in a 18eee...might need to go up a size next time though..im pretty much the same size as kane or undertaker...just not as goofy looking


I have been a fan of wrestling since I was like 8. I am 34 now. I can't stop watching. I know it's fake, but it is so retarded and entertaining.
I did the high school wrestling, and in middle school too. (much less than the 300LB range, less than 200LBS) and did Judo since 1984, quit in
1999. I weighed 177 up until a few years ago. My excessive drinking and Chinese takeout is killing me. I kill a 1.75 of cheap whiskey every 2 days.
I was going to do the UFC thing in the mid to late 90s, but I failed the drug and criminal background check. Since then, I have arthritis, slipped back 
discs, neck problems. I am pretty decrepit.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Well growing up as a Jehovah's Witness I think I can shed some light on these issues peeps. Not one anymore, but I was what the JW's call a pioneer, going door to door 70hrs a month or more. then you go to school to be better at it. But anyways:



Carne Seca said:


> Do what I do. I open the door and say three words, "I am gay." They usually turn around and walk away without saying another word.


Wouldn't deter any witness that was doing what they were suppose to do, They however do follow what the bible says "Men not to lay with men" etc etc. 

Mormons are HARDCORE anti gay tho, however they go do there 2 years preaching service with 2 guys only lol, they get supplied a house that they live together in hehe. They also get a car that can only have a certain amount of miles put on it that's why you see them on bikes all the time. (Other denominations could be different though). 



KlosetKing said:


> Funny, thats kinda what i did last time mormons stopped by. Dude was the only one talking, but his wife was hot. So i just sat there saying things like 'uh huh uh huh' while quite plainly staring at his wife in a very uncomfortable way. About 2 minutes in he had enough of me eyefucking his wife and they left. Pretty funny shit.


Wasn't mormons then, Mormons go out as 2 men only, might be a different denomination again, but have never heard of mormon females going out to preach. Prolly was JW's and i woulda punched ya in the face lol.



LowTimes said:


> The last time one knocked on my door I spent an hour on my porch with them talking about their religion. I then started to pick it apart layer by layer until they got up and walked off my porch. It took all but ten minutes.
> 
> What does that say?
> 
> (btw I believe in God)


Whomever was in there with ya, be it mormon or JW's, they obviously haven't studied there shit enough to talk with you. Also, as JW's we ALWAYS bring discussions to the bible and tell you to show us where in the bible it is that you got your point from. And if you some how DO come up with something they don't know about, which obviously happened, JW's should leave you a card with their name on it and a time to return with the answer after research has been done.



plantvision said:


> I always ask them in. I am never rude to them.
> If they are that committed to whatever that is great.
> But I usually allow them talk a bit before I start to tell them how I think.
> Usually they only want to push there agenda and once you start they usually leave.
> ...


Lol, You wouldn't believe how many guns, threats, slammed doors etc i received growing up, seriously effed me up as a kid lol. But ya, what I learned most was that if you don't make it personal and get the views of what people think then most people aren't going to listen to you which. obviously, the people arent doing it they leave as soon as you speak about yer veiws. Mormons are there for one reason, do stuff for you, lawn mowed, help with groceries etc, to get on your good side so you'll take their book of mormon and hopefully study with them.



NoDrama said:


> I have one of those, it doesn't stop the following:
> 
> Religious nuts who just MUST tell you about god.
> People who cannot read.
> ...


Ya, JWs are taught not to go anywhere near No Soliciting and No Trespassing signs, however some don't care about em and give the rest of the JW's bad juju, I have no idea if mormons go beyond those signs tho. I personally have never gone to a door with any of those signs 



HuffPuppy said:


> I've sat down and started grilling them and talking about Jesus being my Savior. The don't like that.


I would have liked that  Woulda asked you what you thought about John 3:16 and then asked that if you do think he is your Savior then you would agree with John 17:3 and you read the bible every day? Then would proceed to ask if you would like to read the bible together, we could use your bible if you are comfortable and have discussions about anything you wish to talk about. Pwnd! lol jk jk

Any other questions i can answer them for you, again I haven't really been a JW for almost 6 years now, but that's something you never really forget.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Well growing up as a Jehovah's Witness I think I can shed some light on these issues peeps. Not one anymore, but I was what the JW's call a pioneer, going door to door 70hrs a month or more. then you go to school to be better at it. But anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha you'd punch me in the face would you? Whatever, go crawl under a rock with the rest of your JW friends. Btw, they WERE mormons, this is a fact. So now that you've jumped in, told me what it 'truly was' ,and then told me you'd punch me, you can crawl back under that rock with style.

I think you joined the wrong thread here man, no one is going to side with you except for Weed4Cash, and that's like saying you have the entire Special Olympics backing you up.

P.S. I whole heartedly invite you and your wife to come knock on my fuckin' door. Ill eye fuck her for a solid ten minutes, then shove a hot poker in your goddamn eye. Doesn't keep me out of anywhere, but explain that 'punch in the face' when you get to god for me.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> About 2 minutes in he had enough of me eyefucking his wife and they left. Pretty funny shit.


You should have started the conversation with "tits or gtfo".


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Hahaha you'd punch me in the face would you? Whatever, go crawl under a rock with the rest of your JW friends. Btw, they WERE mormons, this is a fact. So now that you've jumped in, told me what it 'truly was' ,and then told me you'd punch me, you can crawl back under that rock with style.
> 
> I think you joined the wrong thread here man, no one is going to side with you except for Weed4Cash, and that's like saying you have the entire Special Olympics backing you up.
> 
> P.S. I whole heartedly invite you and your wife to come knock on my fuckin' door. Ill eye fuck her for a solid ten minutes, then shove a hot poker in your goddamn eye. Doesn't keep me out of anywhere, but explain that 'punch in the face' when you get to god for me.


Well considering you only took Half of what i said in my responses to use in your comment I'd say you were a hopeless cause and would move on past knocking on your door again. For one, I said I haven't been a part of the JW community for almost 6 years, so ya, I'd punch you in the face  The mormon thing (again like was said in my comment) might have been a different denomination, but i personally have never heard of mormon females going door to door. You obviously are in an area that I've never been too, so read up on my comment again and fuck off on that. As far as people not siding with me, that was not my point, I was shedding light to the other side of the story here. So as for me personally? I could give to rats asses who you eye fuck, my wife is fucking hot I wouldn't blame ya, you'd still have a broken nose, but at least you went out getting a woody from a hottie


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2011)

I love these people. I generally invite them in and then light one up in front of them as we talk about divinity and spirituality. I like to use my knowledge of the bible, Rigveda, Koran, Bhagavad Gita, and the hallucinatory substances that the early Hebrews were fond of to really freak them out and confuse them.

Did you know the burning bush was most likely due to ingestion of amanita muscaria?

They tend to be a bit dull but my god are they the nicest people.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Well considering you only took Half of what i said in my responses to use in your comment I'd say you were a hopeless cause and would move on past knocking on your door again. For one, I said I haven't been a part of the JW community for almost 6 years, so ya, I'd punch you in the face  The mormon thing (again like was said in my comment) might have been a different denomination, but i personally have never heard of mormon females going door to door. You obviously are in an area that I've never been too, so read up on my comment again and fuck off on that. As far as people not siding with me, that was not my point, I was shedding light to the other side of the story here. So as for me personally? I could give to rats asses who you eye fuck, my wife is fucking hot I wouldn't blame ya, you'd still have a broken nose, but at least you went out getting a woody from a hottie


HAHAHA ya, and hot wives is about the only thing you JW's ever got right. So tell me, how did you convince your hot wife to stick around with someone who fell for the great gag that is the JW faith anyways? Or is she just REALLY hot and REALLY dumb?

People wont agree with you because you, much like members of every other religion in the US (and world), people are starting to realize they are no longer the majority. Let me make this VERY clear. You, YOU, are the MINORITY now. Your backwards views, your closed-minded attitudes, homophobia's and religious pressures.

Frankly it doesn't matter if it was 6 years ago or now does it? You fell for the great gag. You became their door to door salesman, and embraced all of their traits, good and bad (i wont get into the stupidity of thinking the whole 'golden plate' story made sense, @ least most other religions have the excuse of TIME to blame their inaccuracies on). For me, embracing such nonsense is a very testament to both your character and judgement.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> you'd still have a broken nose, but at least you went out getting a woody from a hottie


And what ever happened to turning the other cheek anyways? Fuck i didn't even say anything all that bad aside from eyefucking (the eyepoking comment came AFTER you said youd hit me btw), and you gotta roll out the violence? Did you keep ANY morals that they taught you? Or when you doubted yourself and your faith, did you decide that it wasn't a full on coward move until you actually abandoned the few good things they actually teach?

Your a wonderful example of anyone out of any church anywhere. "I cant convince him of my way, so ill HIT HIM!".

Coward.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> HAHAHA ya, and hot wives is about the only thing you JW's ever got right. So tell me, how did you convince your hot wife to stick around with someone who fell for the great gag that is the JW faith anyways? Or is she just REALLY hot and REALLY dumb?
> 
> People wont agree with you because you, much like members of every other religion in the US (and world), people are starting to realize they are no longer the majority. Let me make this VERY clear. You, YOU, are the MINORITY now. Your backwards views, your closed-minded attitudes, homophobia's and religious pressures.
> 
> Frankly it doesn't matter if it was 6 years ago or now does it? You fell for the great gag. You became their door to door salesman, and embraced all of their traits, good and bad (i wont get into the stupidity of thinking the whole 'golden plate' story made sense, @ least most other religions have the excuse of TIME to blame their inaccuracies on). For me, embracing such nonsense is a very testament to both your character and judgement.


Wow, your stupidity amazes me, for one, JW's have BEEN the minority since the beginning of time. You can blubber all this nonsense all you want, yer just going to sound more and more like a moron. You have no insight on anything JW or mormon for that matter. Great scheme of being a sales man. You obviously don't know the first thing about why religions go door to door. There may be some religions that DO go door to door asking you to buy their shit, which might be more common than i think. But JW's will never ask for a dime. 

And again I personally do not follow anything biblical, religious, political or anything that I don't find to my liking anymore. I live my life how I feel I should without any type of orginization telling me how. You can call me a JW all you want, doesn't prove anything cept for the fact that you don't read the other side of the argument. Which is prolly why you automatically close you mind to other opinions when they come to your door and resort to being retard. You can spit out all yer "They have backwards views, they are close minded, homophobes (which I am to be honest, not due to JW's though ) etc etc. You can be speaking for every other religion out there if you want, but you haven't given one example or proof of yer alligations one bit. I can dust off my old arguing the bible skills if you want though.

Side note, I have talked with people that came to my door all the time and for the most part people are very nice and I have decent convo's with them because at one time I shared the same experiences they are having now. And most people that come to your door are actually pretty open and like talking about all kinds of religious things. So I don't know why you have such a hatred for these people, but you have some issues that need to be fixed my friend.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> And what ever happened to turning the other cheek anyways? Fuck i didn't even say anything all that bad aside from eyefucking (the eyepoking comment came AFTER you said youd hit me btw), and you gotta roll out the violence? Did you keep ANY morals that they taught you? Or when you doubted yourself and your faith, did you decide that it wasn't a full on coward move until you actually abandoned the few good things they actually teach?
> 
> Your a wonderful example of anyone out of any church anywhere. "I cant convince him of my way, so ill HIT HIM!".
> 
> Coward.


Again, I don't care what it was that religions believed in, I don't live my life as such any more and you WOULD end up with a woody (from my hotti wife) and a broken nose. I'm not sure how to make this any clearer? I was a JW, am not a part of their orginazation anymore ...


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Wow, your stupidity amazes me, for one, JW's have BEEN the minority since the beginning of time. You can blubber all this nonsense all you want, yer just going to sound more and more like a moron. You have no insight on anything JW or mormon for that matter. Great scheme of being a sales man. You obviously don't know the first thing about why religions go door to door. There may be some religions that DO go door to door asking you to buy their shit, which might be more common than i think. But JW's will never ask for a dime.


Umm, they don't need to ask me to buy something to be a salesman. Your selling the religion, and arguing on that point (on your behalf) would be moot. You don't need to be asking me for money to be 'selling' me something.



Slojo69 said:


> And again I personally do not follow anything biblical, religious, political or anything that I don't find to my liking anymore. I live my life how I feel I should without any type of orginization telling me how. You can call me a JW all you want, doesn't prove anything cept for the fact that you don't read the other side of the argument. Which is prolly why you automatically close you mind to other opinions when they come to your door and resort to being retard. You can spit out all yer "They have backwards views, they are close minded, homophobes (which I am to be honest, not due to JW's though ) etc etc. You can be speaking for every other religion out there if you want, but you haven't given one example or proof of yer alligations one bit. I can dust off my old arguing the bible skills if you want though.


Your a backwards viewed, close minded homophobe (admitted), and you are trying to defend yourself? This sentence alone makes me wonder why im even typing this? Fuck, your turning me into a troll. I don't need evidence dude, you just provided it for me.



Slojo69 said:


> Side note, I have talked with people that came to my door all the time and for the most part people are very nice and I have decent convo's with them because at one time I shared the same experiences they are having now. And most people that come to your door are actually pretty open and like talking about all kinds of religious things. So I don't know why you have such a hatred for these people, but you have some issues that need to be fixed my friend.


 Never said that i hated them, and i especially never said they weren't nice. Granted, i don't PERSONALLY think its nice to solicit your religion on others door to door everyday because your 'forced to' by your denomination, All i did, was tell you exactly how i dealt with the last door knocker i got. I wasn't hateful, i didn't polish guns, and i didn't threaten them. I merely made them JUST AS UNCOMFORTABLE as i was.

Through all your paragraphs there, you actually didn't have a SINGLE valid argument. Better start dusting off the old 'bible defense arguments' cuz so far, your logic is failing miserably.

For those others out there still laughing at all this (hopefully as much as i am), hers a hilarious article i happen to cross today that coincidentally lines up with this....

Things Famous People Have Said About Mormons. My favorite being, Abraham Lincoln &#8220;You go back and tell Brigham Young that if he will let me alone I will let him alone.&#8221; (and please, don't try to 'teach' me the differences between the LDS and JW's, im aware, its just funny).


----------



## djruiner (Apr 17, 2011)

must every thread on this site be the internet equivalent of teenage girls slapping each other? its like watching the 3 stooges just less entertaining.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Your a backwards viewed, close minded homophobe (admitted), and you are trying to defend yourself? This sentence alone makes me wonder why im even typing this? Fuck, your turning me into a troll. I don't need evidence dude, you just provided it for me.


How was ANY of what was said right there (in my comment) backwards or close minded? Close minded would be "Fuck off you're wrong, I'm right, dont care what you say" or "I don't need evidence dude" You ARE a troll man, sorry to burst that bubble. I simply offered the other side of the story and besides saying what i would do to someone eye fucking my wife, did it without trying to offend anyone. It's funny how out of my comment to your original post you only took out of it "I'd punch you in the face" and "That wasn't mormons".

I am homophobic due to the fact that gay guys seem to think I'm gay as well, I guess it's my boyish features lol, but whatever. I've been hit on quite aggressively and it sends me into a panic attack of sorts, no clue why, but it just makes my skin crawl. I don't care if you are gay, that's your own business, just keep it away from me.



KlosetKing said:


> Umm, they don't need to ask me to buy something to be a salesman. Your selling the religion, and arguing on that point (on your behalf) would be moot. You don't need to be asking me for money to be 'selling' me something.
> 
> Never said that i hated them, and i especially never said they weren't nice. Granted, i don't PERSONALLY think its nice to solicit your religion on others door to door everyday because your 'forced to' by your denomination, All i did, was tell you exactly how i dealt with the last door knocker i got. I wasn't hateful, i didn't polish guns, and i didn't threaten them. I merely made them JUST AS UNCOMFORTABLE as i was.
> 
> Through all your paragraphs there, you actually didn't have a SINGLE valid argument. Better start dusting off the old 'bible defense arguments' cuz so far, your logic is failing miserably.


So going door to door to do what the bible says to do, "Go therefore and make disciples of people of all the nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the holy spirit,teaching them to observe all the things I have commanded YOU. And, look! I am with YOU all the days until the conclusion of the system of things.&#8221; Matthew 28:18. They are doing what they believe in. They feel they need to spread the word of god to everyone in order to save their life. Wether or not you believe in that or not, that is why they do it. they are not "forced" to do anything. There are TONS of JW's that do not go out, they are just what they call "inactive" 

All in all, you don't have to threaten, yell, or make JW's uncomfortable to make them go away or most people that come to your door for that matter, a simple "Not interested" will get you through til the next one lol.

As far as making a valid argument, I haven't really been argueing to be honest, been more on the explainitive side, which was the whole point of my original comment, minus the whole broken nose with a woody comments. You also haven't provided me anything to argue with until this last comment of yours saying they are "forced" to go door to door. No need to argue about your other comment's of being close minded and what not, I'll listen to anything you have to say and discuss it with the greates open mind you've ever seen. But when you start off saying things like:

"Hahaha you'd punch me in the face would you? Whatever, go crawl under a rock with the rest of your JW friends. Btw, they WERE mormons, this is a fact. So now that you've jumped in, told me what it 'truly was' ,and then told me you'd punch me, you can crawl back under that rock with style.

I think you joined the wrong thread here man, no one is going to side with you except for Weed4Cash, and that's like saying you have the entire Special Olympics backing you up.

P.S. I whole heartedly invite you and your wife to come knock on my fuckin' door. Ill eye fuck her for a solid ten minutes, then shove a hot poker in your goddamn eye. Doesn't keep me out of anywhere, but explain that 'punch in the face' when you get to god for me"

Kinda makes anyone stand offish and think that you are indeed a troll and have no interest in having an ACTUAL arguement, debate or discussion.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

djruiner said:


> must every thread on this site be the internet equivalent of teenage girls slapping each other? its like watching the 3 stooges just less entertaining.


No one made you join or read the thread man. Your here of your own accord.



Slojo69 said:


> How was ANY of what was said right there (in my comment) backwards or close minded? Close minded would be "Fuck off you're wrong, I'm right, dont care what you say" or "I don't need evidence dude" You ARE a troll man, sorry to burst that bubble. I simply offered the other side of the story and besides saying what i would do to someone eye fucking my wife, did it without trying to offend anyone. It's funny how out of my comment to your original post you only took out of it "I'd punch you in the face" and "That wasn't mormons".
> 
> I am homophobic due to the fact that gay guys seem to think I'm gay as well, I guess it's my boyish features lol, but whatever. I've been hit on quite aggressively and it sends me into a panic attack of sorts, no clue why, but it just makes my skin crawl. I don't care if you are gay, that's your own business, just keep it away from me.
> 
> ...


More nonsense man. A 'not interested' obviously DIDN'T work, and that's why i resorted to what i did. Plain and simple. Second, gays thinking your are gay isn't a reason to be homophobic, its a reason to address your physical attire and or mannerisms. Gays don't think im gay, so what signs are you showing? Possibly just incredibly effeminate mannerisms and too scared to recognize it, due to old stigmas and buried feelings about the religion that you were once a part of? Thats my guess.

Im not a troll, i simply love getting you up into arms about your beliefs, because the ONLY people on this PLANET that care THAT much about what others think about their beliefs are religious nuts! You are arguing, that's why you are still on the defensive. You aren't debating or discussing because, still, you haven't brought anything of actual worth to the table. Just more anecdotes and 'i woulds' and 'you shouldnts' just like normal. 

I do hope you feel stand offish. If more people like you felt stand offish, more people like me wouldn't fucking despise you and yours the way we do.


----------



## djruiner (Apr 17, 2011)

your right it is my choice...just like i choose to help people here...same as i choose to not be a prick just because i can


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

djruiner said:


> your right it is my choice...just like i choose to help people here...same as i choose to not be a prick just because i can


yep, and i help people here too, and im not just a prick because i can be either.

in fact, hes the prick. HE is the one that joined a thread then multiquoted everyone in the thread to clarify how 'he isnt one of the ones we all have had experiences with'.

Hes a sheep who jumped into a pack of wolves then cried foul when one of the wolves started drooling. I didn't go running into his flock, so how am I the prick?


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> No one made you join or read the thread man. Your here of your own accord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not gay, don't act gay, don't talk gay. I might just be attractive to them and they are taking a shot. Your reason is not the only reason there is. Your reason is to try an belittle and make me look like the bad guy, which isnt working my friend. It has happened about 2 or 3 times and I have no clue why it happened. One time was at work and a guest came into the hotel and sat in the lobby chit chatting, talked about our jobs, talked about college, even told him about my kids and my, now, ex wife. Still ended up confessing he was gay and wanted to go on a date while he was in town. So don't say that was me putting out signals, or having on attire that would make people assume i was gay. I was in my uniform which was a suit with black tie. Again yer trolling my friend, maybe unintentionally, but non the less, trolling. And successfully might I add, I could have walked away from this by now, but I'm bored and there ya go.

Debating and discussing envolves one side stating their point, the other side rebutting and stating there point. I have made all my points and all you have said is "You haven't said anything worth my while". My points:

1. JW's are not "forced" to do what they do, they are followin what they believe. My point was backed up by Matthew 28:18
2. Most people that come to your door are going to be nice enough that if you tell them you are not interested they WILL leave. If they don't then yes, you have the right to do what you have to to get them off your property.
3. Everyone has this messed up view of the JW world and I was offering the other side of the story for people and you started trolling right off the bat.

And lastly I kindly offered to answer any questions anyone had about this topic only to have you telling me to come on over so you can eye fuck my wife and shove a hot poker in my eye lol. How is that not trolling?



KlosetKing said:


> yep, and i help people here too, and im not just a prick because i can be either.
> 
> in fact, hes the prick. HE is the one that joined a thread then multiquoted everyone in the thread to clarify how 'he isnt one of the ones we all have had experiences with'.
> 
> Hes a sheep who jumped into a pack of wolves then cried foul when one of the wolves started drooling. I didn't go running into his flock, so how am I the prick?


I never cried foul sir ... where are you getting this? I AM calling you out though with all this bullshit of you saying everyone that comes to your door is close minded when you have done nothing but try and belittle me and tell me the what i was a part of was something i was forced to do and made me this way and that, when you know absolutely nothing about that whole world. You my friend are the close minded, backwards viewed, trolling prick.

EDIT: And as for my not making any point of arguement, that was not my point of coming in here, to start arguements, however if you wish to discuss something that you are having an issue with, i would talk to you about it, but that's not your way is it? you'd rather just talk down to everyone and make them feel uncomfortable by eye fucking them. You are what's wrong with society my friend, not people that are trying to do what they think is right. People like you are the same people that are fighting AGAINST this world progressing into a peaceful, free world.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

You came in and tried to change the opinion of the majority of the thread (by mulitquoting and systematically saying in so many words 'wrong' to each one). I dunno how this makes me the troll and not you, but your the religious nut (and you guys are great at deflecting blame). So ill leave this to your backwards logic to figure out.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Apr 17, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.
> 
> How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??
> 
> ...


 sounds like a great idea LOL lmfao nice i say go for it just be careful


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> You came in and tried to change the opinion of the majority of the thread (by mulitquoting and systematically saying in so many words 'wrong' to each one). I dunno how this makes me the troll and not you, but your the religious nut (and you guys are great at deflecting blame). So ill leave this to your backwards logic to figure out.


lol how was what i said in that whole thread telling people that they are wrong! People said they put up no soliciting signs, I said JW's are told to not go to those doors, however some ignore those signs and still do which make the rest of the community look bad. I didn't say ANYTHING to say people were wrong. Even my response to your comment wasn't saying you were wrong. I said that I;ve never heard of female mormons going door to doo, HOWEVER it may be a different denomination that i haven't heard of. Which in this case it obviously was. And yes, I would punch any asshole in the face for making my wife uncomfortable, not sure how that makes me a coward though. And from the start i said I don't live by that set of rules, so to speak, anymore. So turn that other cheek, Ill smack the shit outta that one too


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 17, 2011)

And comments like these are what make you the troll my friend, If you can't see this then I have lost faith in humanity



KlosetKing said:


> Hahaha you'd punch me in the face would you? Whatever, go crawl under a rock with the rest of your JW friends. Btw, they WERE mormons, this is a fact. So now that you've jumped in, told me what it 'truly was' ,and then told me you'd punch me, you can crawl back under that rock with style.
> 
> I think you joined the wrong thread here man, no one is going to side with you except for Weed4Cash, and that's like saying you have the entire Special Olympics backing you up.
> 
> P.S. I whole heartedly invite you and your wife to come knock on my fuckin' door. Ill eye fuck her for a solid ten minutes, then shove a hot poker in your goddamn eye. Doesn't keep me out of anywhere, but explain that 'punch in the face' when you get to god for me.





KlosetKing said:


> And what ever happened to turning the other cheek anyways? Fuck i didn't even say anything all that bad aside from eyefucking (the eyepoking comment came AFTER you said youd hit me btw), and you gotta roll out the violence? Did you keep ANY morals that they taught you? Or when you doubted yourself and your faith, did you decide that it wasn't a full on coward move until you actually abandoned the few good things they actually teach?
> 
> Your a wonderful example of anyone out of any church anywhere. "I cant convince him of my way, so ill HIT HIM!".
> 
> Coward.


 


KlosetKing said:


> HAHAHA ya, and hot wives is about the only thing you JW's ever got right. So tell me, how did you convince your hot wife to stick around with someone who fell for the great gag that is the JW faith anyways? Or is she just REALLY hot and REALLY dumb?
> 
> People wont agree with you because you, much like members of every other religion in the US (and world), people are starting to realize they are no longer the majority. Let me make this VERY clear. You, YOU, are the MINORITY now. Your backwards views, your closed-minded attitudes, homophobia's and religious pressures.
> 
> Frankly it doesn't matter if it was 6 years ago or now does it? You fell for the great gag. You became their door to door salesman, and embraced all of their traits, good and bad (i wont get into the stupidity of thinking the whole 'golden plate' story made sense, @ least most other religions have the excuse of TIME to blame their inaccuracies on). For me, embracing such nonsense is a very testament to both your character and judgement.





KlosetKing said:


> Your a backwards viewed, close minded homophobe (admitted), and you are trying to defend yourself? This sentence alone makes me wonder why im even typing this? Fuck, your turning me into a troll. I don't need evidence dude, you just provided it for me.
> Through all your paragraphs there, you actually didn't have a SINGLE valid argument. Better start dusting off the old 'bible defense arguments' cuz so far, your logic is failing miserably.





KlosetKing said:


> yep, and i help people here too, and im not just a prick because i can be either.
> 
> in fact, hes the prick. HE is the one that joined a thread then multiquoted everyone in the thread to clarify how 'he isnt one of the ones we all have had experiences with'.
> 
> Hes a sheep who jumped into a pack of wolves then cried foul when one of the wolves started drooling. I didn't go running into his flock, so how am I the prick?





KlosetKing said:


> You came in and tried to change the opinion of the majority of the thread (by mulitquoting and systematically saying in so many words 'wrong' to each one). I dunno how this makes me the troll and not you, but your the religious nut (and you guys are great at deflecting blame). So ill leave this to your backwards logic to figure out.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> And comments like these are what make you the troll my friend, If you can't see this then I have lost faith in humanity


 MWuahahahaha....

The kettle says: "Look at how black you are Pot!". No one gives a shit what your small mind thinks of humanity, cuz most of humanity still believes that its people like you that holds it back. GL with your future delusions though.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> I don't care if you are gay, that's your own business, just keep it away from me.


Do you not see the irony of this statement? Here's mine:

"I don't care if you are a christian/jew/Mormon/jehovas witness, that's YOUR OWN business, just StAY The FUCK OFF of MY PRopERTY"

Then you will go on to say "well, jehovahs believe in spreading the word of god. Don't knock them for their beliefs."

And I reply "well, gay guys believe in spreading guys asses and fucking said asses. Don't knock them for their beliefs."


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 17, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> I am homophobic due to the fact that gay guys seem to think I'm gay as well, I guess it's my boyish features lol, but whatever. I've been hit on quite aggressively and it sends me into a panic attack of sorts, no clue why, but it just makes my skin crawl.
> 
> It has happened about 2 or 3 times and I have no clue why it happened. One time was at work and a guest came into the hotel and sat in the lobby chit chatting, talked about our jobs, talked about college, even told him about my kids and my, now, ex wife. Still ended up confessing he was gay and wanted to go on a date while he was in town.
> 
> Most people that come to your door are going to be nice enough that if you tell them you are not interested they WILL leave. If they don't then yes, you have the right to do what you have to to get them off your property.


You describe how being hit on is a traumatic event. The events made your skin crawl and inspired you to adapt a fearful view of the prospect. Yet you can't remember how many times it happened? Two or three? Doesn't really sound like a pattern, just sounds like you are an attractive person. Attractive people tend to get hit on two or three times during their life. The event you go on to describe hardly sounds traumatic. It sounds like you had a somewhat pleasant conversation that ended with an unwanted confession or proposal. Curious that this is an example of an event that in your mind justifies homophobia, a term that suggests hate or fear. At the very least, you seem to be advocating that if a man finds you attractive, it is not information you want to know. He should keep it to himself and not approach you.

You then go on to advocate that religious people, if instructed by their beliefs, should be able to approach you and impart information, regardless of if you want to be aware of it or not.

So why the difference in policy between the two? Why is it not okay for a male to express his interest, and then go away if your uninterested? How come this is a privilege given only to religious advocates? Simply because they have some writing that says they can? 

It is okay to inquire about religious preference. It is not okay to inquire about sexual preference.Can you explain why you allow yourself this inconsistency? Is it okay for a female to inquire about your sexual preference?


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Do you not see the irony of this statement? Here's mine:
> 
> "I don't care if you are a christian/jew/Mormon/jehovas witness, that's YOUR OWN business, just StAY The FUCK OFF of MY PRopERTY"
> 
> ...


Not knocking them for there belief, However if a dude hits on me I'm going to tell him to run for the hills, Same as people that don't want to hear what people have to say that come to their door, tell them to run for the hills, How was I contradicting myself there or making anything Ironic?



Heisenberg said:


> You describe how being hit on is a traumatic event. The events made your skin crawl and inspired you to adapt a fearful view of the prospect. Yet you can't remember how many times it happened? Two or three? Doesn't really sound like a pattern, just sounds like you are an attractive person. Attractive people tend to get hit on two or three times during their life. The event you go on to describe hardly sounds traumatic. It sounds like you had a somewhat pleasant conversation that ended with an unwanted confession or proposal. Curious that this is an example of an event that in your mind justifies homophobia, a term that suggests hate or fear. At the very least, you seem to be advocating that if a man finds you attractive, it is not information you want to know. He should keep it to himself and not approach you.
> 
> You then go on to advocate that religious people, if instructed by their beliefs, should be able to approach you and impart information, regardless of if you want to be aware of it or not.
> 
> ...


See above response also. But that example was not a traumatic example indeed. I should have referenced that i guess. That was more of a response to Klosethomo's accusation that I am dressing/acting in a manner that would attract homosexuals. It is ok to approach me with anything you have to offer, I will then proceed to tell you that I'm not interested or we will have a convo about said subject. However, people that do not get the hint that you are not interested and then proceed to push their agenda on you is wrong. Which i have agreed with multiple times in this thread for example: 



Slojo69 said:


> All in all, you don't have to threaten, yell, or make JW's uncomfortable to make them go away or most people that come to your door for that matter, a simple "Not interested" will get you through til the next one lol.


Also there are lists of people in the JW orginization that are violent, threatening or have expressed for them to never come back. Called a Do No Call list "DNC's". Every Witness I know of avoids those houses like the plague.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> MWuahahahaha....
> 
> The kettle says: "Look at how black you are Pot!". No one gives a shit what your small mind thinks of humanity, cuz most of humanity still believes that its people like you that holds it back. GL with your future delusions though.


Whatever it is that you are getting at, good luck with it I guess, you have refused to create any points of interest here and have only showed us yer mass skills of insulting people and BS talk. Yer like the kid on the playground that tries to point out a spill on a kids pants and make people believe he peed his pants, No call for it, but you get sick pleasure from it which baffles me.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

What i get joy of is indeed trolling you. You keep spewing your nonsense, to the contradiction of the very forums point, and say that IAM raining on YOUR parade and trolling YOU. I mean, I admit I am at this point, but at first very much was not.

The OP made a post, complaining about the door to door knockers. We all had a laugh, made a few jokes about what we'd do or have done. You came here. You felt personally threatened. You felt the need to tell everyone that 'is not how you would have handled it'. I still was not the troll yet. You continued to post with your nonsense, actually mentioning breaking my nose, defending your beliefs with opinions that WERE NEVER ASKED FOR. This sir, is when i became the troll.

What im getting at good sir, is that you are an admitted homophobe (Klosethomo, good one, very homophobic of you) who feels that you need to 'correct' peoples beliefs and experiences. Get this VERY clear. WE do NOT care about how YOU handled your shit 6 years ago as a JW. YOU are NOT the ones that came knocking, so it isn't YOUR concern. When you came in 'sharing', your very first response in and of itself was trolling. I trolled you back, and i took great pleasure in it.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 18, 2011)

Jehovahs used to come quite often. Almost on a weekly basis. I work during the week so I don't know if they come daily. Anyway, every saturday/sunday around 8:00 they would awaken me from my slumber. I would always be pissed, cuz I sleep very late on the weekends (3 or 4 in the morning). I would ignore them at first. But after the 5th or 6th time I had enough of that shit. So the next time they knocked I yelled out "Nobodys Home!" I know it makes no sense but I just felt so pissed. So they knocked again and I screamed at the top of my lungs "DIDN'T YOU HEAR?!?!? NO ONE IS FUCKING HOME!!!" 

I haven't had one knock in years. I see them all the time, but they stay away


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> What i get joy of is indeed trolling you. You keep spewing your nonsense, to the contradiction of the very forums point, and say that IAM raining on YOUR parade and trolling YOU. I mean, I admit I am at this point, but at first very much was not.


Where did I say you were raining on MY parade? You were trolling after me, which is fine, I like playing with trolls of all types. But you still havent made a single point lol. Other than you make them uncomfortable when they come to your door.



KlosetKing said:


> The OP made a post, complaining about the door to door knockers. We all had a laugh, made a few jokes about what we'd do or have done. You came here. You felt personally threatened. You felt the need to tell everyone that 'is not how you would have handled it'. I still was not the troll yet. You continued to post with your nonsense, actually mentioning breaking my nose, defending your beliefs with opinions that WERE NEVER ASKED FOR. This sir, is when i became the troll.


I felt no threat at all, why would I? I simply gave you the other side to the story. I gave personal experiences and offered to answer any questions. And I "Continued to post" that i would break your nose? I said that in my first post and continued to refer to that yes, but saying I'm here DEFENDING "my beliefs" is yet another comment that proves yet AGAIN that you do not pay attention! If a thread came here about how people hate a company for this reason and a person that use to work for that company came in here and told you WHY that company they did what they did, someone saying "Well you company employees are all assholes". How does that make sense? I am NOT a JW. I WAS a JW. 

And also to say I wasn't asked. Well noone is asked to post their shit. I could say Fuck you for posting about that dudes wife, I didn't ask to hear what you've done in your past, fuck you. And Fuck the OP for posting about what he would like to do to these people. We didn't ask for his opinion on them. YOU sir make no sense and make empty arguments. Their are 2 sides, every time. I offered the other side. Fuck off if YOU didn't want to hear it.




KlosetKing said:


> What im getting at good sir, is that you are an admitted homophobe (Klosethomo, good one, very homophobic of you) who feels that you need to 'correct' peoples beliefs and experiences. Get this VERY clear. WE do NOT care about how YOU handled your shit 6 years ago as a JW. YOU are NOT the ones that came knocking, so it isn't YOUR concern. When you came in 'sharing', your very first response in and of itself was trolling. I trolled you back, and i took great pleasure in it.


I'm glad to know that of all this you pull out that I'm a homophobe and that I was correcting people. Not once did I correct anyone, not once did I 'correct' people's beliefs. So you get this VERY clear. I do NOT care what YOU think about me. This whole attempt was not to justify anything about ME. You gave an experience of how YOU handled these door to door people. I gave you an experience of how I handled people going door to door. What's the difference there chief? I'm also glad you can speak for everyone here saying "WE do NOT care about" blah blah blah. Again "Kid needing attention" at the playground getting everyone to poke fun at the fattie. Trolling aside, yer accusations are empty, your attempts to belittle me have failed, your lack of grasping points is astounding and you sir have nothing left to offer this conversation ... move on please Newbie Central is that way ^^


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Jehovahs used to come quite often. Almost on a weekly basis. I work during the week so I don't know if they come daily. Anyway, every saturday/sunday around 8:00 they would awaken me from my slumber. I would always be pissed, cuz I sleep very late on the weekends (3 or 4 in the morning). I would ignore them at first. But after the 5th or 6th time I had enough of that shit. So the next time they knocked I yelled out "Nobodys Home!" I know it makes no sense but I just felt so pissed. So they knocked again and I screamed at the top of my lungs "DIDN'T YOU HEAR?!?!? NO ONE IS FUCKING HOME!!!"
> 
> I haven't had one knock in years. I see them all the time, but they stay away


Hehe, ya the mornings sucked, I still to this day never knew why we would hit the streets at 7am. Pissed alot of people off to the point that I just gave up on that and moved my starting time to noon


----------



## sso (Apr 18, 2011)

i had a really long chat and asked alot of "difficult" questions to one couple, they never came back.

answered the door really disheveled and bumlooking to another, never came back.

friend of mine, invited a couple in, he had ready playing porno on his telly where was where he led them (the living room)

and upon arriving he excused himself to get some vodka, inviting them to some as he left for the kitchen.

when he got back they were gone and never came back.


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Hehe, ya the mornings sucked, I still to this day never knew why we would hit the streets at 7am. Pissed alot of people off to the point that I just gave up on that and moved my starting time to noon


I probably would have been nicer if they came at a later time. But wake me up that early on a weekend, watch out. Plus I'm anti- social lol.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I probably would have been nicer if they came at a later time. But wake me up that early on a weekend, watch out. Plus I'm anti- social lol.


hehe, fo sho. Main point was to find common interest, but I found that common interest doesn't matter when saturday is the majority of peoples day off and they usually are sleeping or gone. Worst time ever I thought.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Well growing up as a Jehovah's Witness I think I can shed some light on these issues peeps. Not one anymore, but I was what the JW's call a pioneer, going door to door 70hrs a month or more. then you go to school to be better at it. But anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This was your first post. Still dont get it? This being your first post on this thread made YOU the troll. Keep deflecting however you want, but your pathetic and all you do is talk in circles.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> I am homophobic due to the fact that gay guys seem to think I'm gay as well
> 
> I don't care if you are gay, that's your own business, just keep it away from me.
> 
> It is ok to approach me with anything you have to offer, I will then proceed to tell you that I'm not interested or we will have a convo about said subject.


If your stance is that it is okay to respectfully inquire about both religious preference and sexual preference then okay. It is inconsistency that I have a problem with. Your above statements seem contradictory; perhaps you should keep that in mind when you explain your position in the future. It could be viewed as 'moving the goalpost'.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> This was your first post. Still dont get it? This being your first post on this thread made YOU the troll. Keep deflecting however you want, but your pathetic and all you do is talk in circles.


You can quote me all you want, however that post has nothing to do with trolling at all. It would also help me if you pointed out where in that comment you think I was trolling. Maybe you don't understand the whole concept of trolling, which would explain alot. Everything said in that Quote was to explain things, not to make fun, insult, or anything of the sort and you know it. Yer just pissy because I said I woulda punched ya in the face 



Heisenberg said:


> If your stance is that it is okay to respectfully inquire about both religious preference and sexual preference then okay. It is inconsistency that I have a problem with. Your above statements seem contradictory; perhaps you should keep that in mind when you explain your position in the future. It could be viewed as 'moving the goalpost'.


Where's the contradiction or inconsistency? I do not like gay men hitting on me, which makes me homophobic. I do not want that around me and I will tell you so. Do they have the right to approach me and ask? Yes, but that doesn't mean I have to like it and if you proceed to move forward with your advances after I tell you to stop, then it becomes a problem. Which has happened. I'm not seeing an inconsistency here sir. I even compared this to the topic at hand (which is funny as hell that the homophobic issue is what you are focusing on, but whatever) saying, people have the right to come knock on peoples door, just don't expect a warm welcome from most of the people in this thread, just like gay men won't receive a warm welcome when they come to me. 

But yes, keep going off topic. I'm not sure why this is still being brought up, shoulda kept my mouth shut I guess, but I didn't think I would be investigated like the president shit. "Oh this guy isn't shit because he hates gays". Get over it, personal issues and life experiences have made it what it is. Move on, keep on topic please. There's plenty of gay issues going on in the "I'm a homo thread" down the way.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> You can quote me all you want, however that post has nothing to do with trolling at all.


See? Your right you shouldnt have posted because your still not making sense. How is that not trolling? You trolled like 6 people in the same post? The ENTIRE post was about how YOU would've have done it differently! It was a feigned attempt at defending your buddies, and it failed miserably. Now, during your massive amounts of deflection and personal attacks, you have outted yourself as a religious nut and a homophobe. 



Slojo69 said:


> It would also help me if you pointed out where in that comment you think I was trolling.


The ENTIRE post maybe?



Slojo69 said:


> Maybe you don't understand the whole concept of trolling, which would explain alot. Everything said in that Quote was to explain things, not to make fun, insult, or anything of the sort and you know it. Yer just pissy because I said I woulda punched ya in the face


Oh i understand it quite well sir, because i have been successfully trolling you for 3 pages now.



Slojo69 said:


> Where's the contradiction or inconsistency? I do not like gay men hitting on me, which makes me homophobic. I do not want that around me and I will tell you so. Do they have the right to approach me and ask? Yes, but that doesn't mean I have to like it and if you proceed to move forward with your advances after I tell you to stop, then it becomes a problem. Which has happened. I'm not seeing an inconsistency here sir. I even compared this to the topic at hand (which is funny as hell that the homophobic issue is what you are focusing on, but whatever) saying, people have the right to come knock on peoples door, just don't expect a warm welcome from most of the people in this thread, just like gay men won't receive a warm welcome when they come to me.


You clearly stated that you dont like gays, and that they should 'stay away from you'. But how can they stay away without asking first? JW's do that dont they? Oh but wait, NOW you have clarified with:


Slojo69 said:


> Do they have the right to approach me and ask? Yes, but that doesn't mean I have to like it


Which was very much NOT the way you worded it last time but whatever, i digress....



Slojo69 said:


> But yes, keep going off topic. I'm not sure why this is still being brought up, shoulda kept my mouth shut I guess, but I didn't think I would be investigated like the president shit. "Oh this guy isn't shit because he hates gays". Get over it, personal issues and life experiences have made it what it is. Move on, keep on topic please. There's plenty of gay issues going on in the "I'm a homo thread" down the way.


 Calling you a (admitted) homophobe is not off topic. In fact, it only furthers the sterotype of you and your (ex)kind. What you first posted, and everything you have posted ever since, is off topic. So unless you would like share what you did last time they knocked on YOUR door, then you are continuing fail.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Where's the contradiction or inconsistency? I do not like gay men hitting on me, which makes me homophobic. I do not want that around me and I will tell you so. Do they have the right to approach me and ask? Yes, but that doesn't mean I have to like it and if you proceed to move forward with your advances after I tell you to stop, then it becomes a problem. Which has happened. I'm not seeing an inconsistency here sir. I even compared this to the topic at hand (which is funny as hell that the homophobic issue is what you are focusing on, but whatever) saying, people have the right to come knock on peoples door, just don't expect a warm welcome from most of the people in this thread, just like gay men won't receive a warm welcome when they come to me.
> 
> But yes, keep going off topic. I'm not sure why this is still being brought up, shoulda kept my mouth shut I guess, but I didn't think I would be investigated like the president shit. "Oh this guy isn't shit because he hates gays". Get over it, personal issues and life experiences have made it what it is. Move on, keep on topic please. There's plenty of gay issues going on in the "I'm a homo thread" down the way.


Actually I was conceding that after you explained, there seems to be no inconsistency, therefore I have no problem with your position. I then explained that your comments could easily lead people to see an inconsistency, a religious bias, and perhaps it would serve you to be aware of that when you explain your position in the future. It would have saved you some grief here if you had been more clear. I had also thought maybe you would think about how your position changed a little each time you were faced with the logic of what you were saying. Rationalization of your homophobia; cognitive dissonance.

As for being off topic, the topic is about religious people approaching you to inquire about religious preference, which was then compared to inquires about sexual preference. I personally think that they are both non-issues which is why I didn't weigh in. I see nothing wrong with demanding people be consistent in logic and policy. Nice attempt to deflect and dismiss though.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> See? Your right you shouldnt have posted because your still not making sense. How is that not trolling? You trolled like 6 people in the same post? The ENTIRE post was about how YOU would've have done it differently! It was a feigned attempt at defending your buddies, and it failed miserably. Now, during your massive amounts of deflection and personal attacks, you have outted yourself as a religious nut and a homophobe.


Again, WHAT???!? How is that NOT trolling? that is your response? seriously? You fail on SO many levels man, give up honestly. I trolled 6 people lol. I explained the other side of the story of what the people knocking on the door were either thinking or what should have happened! I was not defending shit until you continued on with YOUR personal attacks and retarded way of thinking. I haven't deflected once though, I have repeatedly told you over and over I am open to questions on the subject, but you have some weird obsession with trying to make me look bad. Keep it up though, you'll never get out of this hole yer in.



KlosetKing said:


> Oh i understand it quite well sir, because i have been successfully trolling you for 3 pages now.


Tou'che  Don't mind it though, gives me something to do all day since I'm stuck at the computer 



KlosetKing said:


> You clearly stated that you dont like gays, and that they should 'stay away from you'. But how can they stay away without asking first? JW's do that dont they? Oh but wait, NOW you have clarified with:
> Which was very much NOT the way you worded it last time but whatever, i digress....


Dude you fucked yourself right there. How do I know your gay UNLESS you come up and tell me? Get out of here already! Think before you type 



KlosetKing said:


> Calling you a (admitted) homophobe is not off topic. In fact, it only furthers the sterotype of you and your (ex)kind. What you first posted, and everything you have posted ever since, is off topic. So unless you would like share what you did last time they knocked on YOUR door, then you are continuing fail.


Oh ok, So this thread is "Slojo69 is a homophobe and should be brought up ever comment after he admitted it" My bad! My reading skills must be HORRIBLE! And if you think that people getting panic attacks and having a serious issues with the thought of to dudes getting it on is stereotypical of JW's, mormons or what have you, then you really need to do more research. Numerous gay people have become JW's after they have came to their door. You will not find one JW in any type of gay bashing mob or orginization, including me. I may not like them, but I'm not going to do anything hurtful or go protest them in public. Again offtopic but whatever. 

I also love how you are saying that how I am trying to explain things from the other side of the door is offtopic. I thought that was the whole point of discussing things in thread. To get the whole story. Also have gotten a few private msg's from people who seem to like the fact that I have brought this up. You seem to be the only one continuing in on me about this so called "trolling" post. But keep it coming man, I got 10 more hours of shit to get through today, need some more entertaining rubbish from ya


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Actually I was conceding that after you explained, there seems to be no inconsistency, therefore I have no problem with your position. I then explained that your comments could easily lead people to see an inconsistency, a religious bias, and perhaps it would serve you to be aware of that when you explain your position in the future. It would have saved you some grief here if you had been more clear. I had also thought maybe you would think about how your position changed a little each time you were faced with the logic of what you were saying. Rationalization of your homophobia; cognitive dissonance.
> 
> As for being off topic, the topic is about religious people approaching you to inquire about religious preference, which was then compared to inquires about sexual preference. I personally think that they are both non-issues which is why I didn't weigh in. I see nothing wrong with demanding people be consistent in logic and policy. Nice attempt to deflect and dismiss though.



My apologies then sir! Misread yer post. But I can now also see where you are coming from as proof from Mr Kloset's posts.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Again, WHAT???!? How is that NOT trolling? that is your response? seriously? You fail on SO many levels man, give up honestly. I trolled 6 people lol. I explained the other side of the story of what the people knocking on the door were either thinking or what should have happened! I was not defending shit until you continued on with YOUR personal attacks and retarded way of thinking. I haven't deflected once though, I have repeatedly told you over and over I am open to questions on the subject, but you have some weird obsession with trying to make me look bad. Keep it up though, you'll never get out of this hole yer in.


I don't have to make you look bad, you do that well enough on your own homophobe. All you do is deflect, and that is evident by your complete and utter denial of how your rebuttal to 6 people in ONE post is not trolling. Sure im trolling you, but ive long admitted that by now man....



Slojo69 said:


> Tou'che  Don't mind it though, gives me something to do all day since I'm stuck at the computer


Ha not surprising, nothing to do all day but attack others on the internet while simultaneously promoting your own faith. That doesnt sound like any other religious blogger/editorial on the net does it?



Slojo69 said:


> Dude you fucked yourself right there. How do I know your gay UNLESS you come up and tell me? Get out of here already! Think before you type


I did, you obviously misread it. You claim that gays need to stay the fuck away from you, yet how will they know your not gay/interested without approaching you? You are the hippocrit in that statement not me, because im not the homophobe. You claim gays need to stay away, but only later say that its ok as long as they dont persist. YOU DIDNT WORD IT THAT WAY THE FIRST TIME ASSHOLE. You said that its perfectly fine for JW's to approach, ask, then politely leave, YET, gays need to be clairvoyent and just KNOW you arent interested before they try. Oh wait, you changed your wording later, so im still wrong there.....



Slojo69 said:


> Oh ok, So this thread is "Slojo69 is a homophobe and should be brought up ever comment after he admitted it" My bad! My reading skills must be HORRIBLE! And if you think that people getting panic attacks and having a serious issues with the thought of to dudes getting it on is stereotypical of JW's, mormons or what have you, then you really need to do more research. Numerous gay people have become JW's after they have came to their door. You will not find one JW in any type of gay bashing mob or orginization, including me. I may not like them, but I'm not going to do anything hurtful or go protest them in public. Again offtopic but whatever.


I wont find ANY JW's gay basing ANYWHERE huh? Dude, you truly are in the fucking dark. I know GAYS that gay bash. Theres a bad apple in any crowd, and claiming that your ex-sect is 'pure' is an absolute and complete fallacy. Just because the JW's on a whole dont voice against gays, doesn't mean that there aren't plenty of homophobic JW's, because there are, and ive met several of them.




Slojo69 said:


> I also love how you are saying that how I am trying to explain things from the other side of the door is offtopic. I thought that was the whole point of discussing things in thread. To get the whole story. Also have gotten a few private msg's from people who seem to like the fact that I have brought this up. You seem to be the only one continuing in on me about this so called "trolling" post. But keep it coming man, I got 10 more hours of shit to get through today, need some more entertaining rubbish from ya


 The only rubbish here is your nonsensical defense to something that didn't pertain you. OMG someone is complaining about door knockers! I better get in there and set the record straight! I honestly don't give a shit how many other like minded, homophobic assholes out there agree with you or not. Its off topic because it was never meant to be a debate! Are you seriously too dense to see that? You jumped in as the lone gun fighting for your side, saying that 'its not all that bad' and that 'you'd do it differently', and then your surprised when people, who have already voiced disagreement with your 'kind' immediately pounced on you? Seriously, can you be so dense? Of course you can, your a thumper.

You and your kind hold this entire planet back. Your homophobic views keeps me, and plenty of other straight men at a distance. Times have changed dude, and i don't give a shit how your daddy treated you as a child or how hot your wife is, being intolerant in todays day and age is just pathetic, and your only being looked at worse and worse for it. Your a minority. Someday people will evolve passed their own fear of death and the unknown, they will wash their hands of all these children's stories we tell to keep people in fear, and we will actually make headway as a human species.

Until then, i will troll you and your kind with the utmost diligence and persistence, and laugh at all of your feeble attempts to further your own religious agenda. And remember, that's exactly what it is, with every religion, an agenda.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> My apologies then sir! Misread yer post. But I can now also see where you are coming from as proof from Mr Kloset's posts.


 Oh come on, dont pansy out now and try to be polite you homophobic nutbag. Klosethomo was soooooooo original!


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok step back and look at this WHOLE retarded back and forth bull shit for one second because this obviously isn't going anywhere. I did NOT come in here to troll, debate, argue, insult or piss people off. YOU are the only one that has taken offense to me offering the other side to the story/door. Sorry if you didn't like it but welcome to public forums man. I was offering the chance to talk about things and answer questions and what not because as a whole, people tend to misunderstand most door to door people. I know, I've been one  So I come in here saying such things, you get yer panties in a bunch and start in with the personal attacks as such:


KlosetKing said:


> Hahaha you'd punch me in the face would you? Whatever, go crawl under a rock with the rest of your JW friends. Btw, they WERE mormons, this is a fact. So now that you've jumped in, told me what it 'truly was' ,and then told me you'd punch me, you can crawl back under that rock with style.
> 
> I think you joined the wrong thread here man, no one is going to side with you except for Weed4Cash, and that's like saying you have the entire Special Olympics backing you up.
> 
> P.S. I whole heartedly invite you and your wife to come knock on my fuckin' door. Ill eye fuck her for a solid ten minutes, then shove a hot poker in your goddamn eye. Doesn't keep me out of anywhere, but explain that 'punch in the face' when you get to god for me.


Did I whine and cry about how yer a asshole bigot against door knockers? Did I classify you and your "kind"? Nope, I have no clue what you and yours is like. All I know about you is that you have an issue with homophobic people and you like to eye fuck peoples wife. You also have an odd sense of knowing everything about everyone due to the fact that they are part of, or were part of, an organization. Awesome! You come up with these off the wall comebacks by piecing together things out of context to make your argument valid, which in turn makes it look like you have issues comprehending the things you read. But that could be just to get a reaction out of me, which would mean you sir are the original troll. 

Which brings me to my next point of what a troll really means. A troll is someone that will come in here, post things with the intent to provoke people into whatever emotion they desire. Also, they post with intent to side track people into off topic subjects. For example, the title of this thread is "So those people that knock on your door ...." and the OP went on to say how he would like to drug them. And people went along to relate their experiences with them. To go along with that, I offered what the door to door people see as to the opposite side of that. Still on topic, different side of the SAME story. Me being homophobic has NOTHING to do with that topic whatsoever. But whatever, my point is, that is the offtopic issue here, you are and have been, posting from the beginning as a troll. 

I came in here knowing I was prolly going to get some flack about it, but it comes with the territory of speaking your mind I guess, but to have you as the person that is trying to give me flack is just insulting. You constantly make mention of me being a part of this religion still and that I'm here to teach you may ways. That was never once said, nor does it hold any weigh because I will not ever "preach" again. I do like discussing things about the bible though, which is why I did say "I'll dust off my bible arguing skills" which I know you were going to bring up after the previous comment and still might due to your taking things out of context. I also love this comment right here to go along with my thoughts:



KlosetKing said:


> Until then, i will troll you and your kind with the utmost diligence and persistence, and laugh at all of your feeble attempts to further your own religious agenda. And remember, that's exactly what it is, with every religion, an agenda.


I didn't know that I came in here trying to push an agenda! Is that what people do that offer to answer any questions? Ohhh, my bad! I guess my feeble attempts of offering the other side was just wasted on your close minded and ignorant self.

I also love this comment:


KlosetKing said:


> You and your kind hold this entire planet back. Your homophobic views keeps me, and plenty of other straight men at a distance. *Times have changed dude, and i don't give a shit how your daddy treated you as a child or how hot your wife is, being intolerant in todays day and age is just pathetic, and your only being looked at worse and worse for it.* Your a minority. Someday people will evolve passed their own fear of death and the unknown, they will wash their hands of all these children's stories we tell to keep people in fear, and we will actually make headway as a human species.


Isn't that EXACTLY what you are doing now? Being intolerant of me for one. Door knockers for the second? Never once did I say I was still part of this organization, but yet you PERSIST on keeping to it. I do not belong or cling to any of these beliefs. I do know how they operate and how they are taught and what goes on at the doors they knock on though. But yer skull is too thick to understand this apparently.

Also, since when is being disgusted by something intolerant? I've said it before, yet AGAIN you missed it or chose to ignore it. You can be as gay as you want, just keep it away from me. That does NOT mean they have to be clairvoyant or intuitive or what have you. Again making shit up to make your own arguments. It does mean however, when you realize I'm not a fan of it, keep it to yourself. THAT is what this world is today. People have the freedom to do what they want and the flip side of that, people have the freedom to not like it and keep it away from them. I'm the backwards one eh? 

All in all, you've turned what started out as an offering to further your understanding and knowledge about a group of people, into a side show of questioning beliefs and personal attacks of the sort. You've constantly misinterpreted comments to fit it around what you want to say. There is no REAL argument or discussion here. Yet you persist to the point of saying I'm the intolerant one and I'm a religious nut and came in here to push my agenda when you couldn't be further from the truth. It would seem, and I'm speculating here, that you are afraid of what's out there and are afraid to listen to people because you are afraid you could be wrong. That may frighten you or piss you off, but you constantly will remain this closed off, defensive asshole of a person for whatever the reason. And THAT is why this continues. Again this is speculation, wouldn't want you to freak out and call my a racist some how out of that though.



KlosetKing said:


> Oh come on, dont pansy out now and try to be polite you homophobic nutbag. Klosethomo was soooooooo original!


Me apologizing for a misunderstanding is being a pansy? again!!!!! I'M NOT HERE TO ARGUE NEVER WAS! The only reason I'm still posting here is to practice my typing, which is horrible, and to let you keep making a complete fool of yourself.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

Wasn't calling you a pansy for apologizing, i was calling you a pansy for once again backtracking. Your homophobia keeps leaking out, (Klosethomo) and now your trying to save face (Mr. Kloset). Stop trying to twist my fucking words, you politicians and relig nutbags are all alike.Don't forget, YOU started the personal attacks. I was talking about * making a woman uncomfortable*, *you told me you'd break my nose*. YOU started it, HOW MANY TIMES do i have to point that out? Endless im sure, because none of this actually sinks in. Your too dense, just like the rest of your kind (ex-JW my ass). You cant just be in an 'ignorant phase'. Your just plain ignorant.

You did whine and cry about them, but just in a more subtle way. Instead, you came in and said 'they did it wrong, i would have been this much better about it" like it was your duty to save face for them. Still harboring some old feelings much?_*

"Isn't that EXACTLY what you are doing now? Being intolerant of me for one. Door knockers for the second?*"_

Fucking classic dude. Just like a true politician/spinster. *"Your being intolerant of my intolerance!"*. Your right, _*my bad*_, I should learn to be more *'tolerant' of bigots and* *ignorant assholes*. BTW, being 'disgusted' by homosexuals, is intolerant. You can try to mask this as one of those 'its just my opinion' games, but being disgusted my a homosexual for no reason other than them being a homosexual, is intolerant. FUCKING PERIOD.

You still deny that they need to be clairvoyant, yet you said in your FIRST ADMISSION:
*
"I am homophobic due to the fact that gay guys seem to think I'm gay as well, I guess it's my boyish features lol, but whatever. I've been hit on quite aggressively and it sends me into a panic attack of sorts, no clue why, but it just makes my skin crawl. I don't care if you are gay, that's your own business, just keep it away from me."

*So how else will they know if your interested or not? It wasn't until later that you said 'oh well they can ask but they better leave if i say no'. Oh, but you wouldn't remember that would you. Of course not, you've been trained by the best! All you nutbags are the same, *just keep spinning fucking words until people either get too tired to continue arguing or forget what the fucking argument was to begin with.* Same reason why so many of you are running our government now. Fucking spinsters.It was NEVER an offering by you of understanding or knowledge. 

You have NOTHING to teach me. You are so many generations behind the rest of us its absolutely insane. Its displayed by your bigotry, your word spinning and your ignorance. YOU are the one that is afraid of whats out there. Its the very reason behind your existence in this thread, its your very reason to unquestionably put your faith into something that you have absolutely no proof of. Keep replying i don't mind, because im not dumb, and i AM aware that many people will agree with both of us. In fact first thing you've said that i DON'T want to dispel is that this is a public forum, and your right to be here is very much real, i wont deny that. But i will shout you down with every opportunity i have, because your loopholes (or just plain holes) in logic just keep showing more and more. In the end i may just compile a fatty list of the things you've said, could be pretty good points for other religious people to take notes on. The Nation is wising up, and these religious antics wont last much longer. 

Faith is dying, and science will rule the Earth.


----------



## karri0n (Apr 18, 2011)

Klosetking and slojo this shit has been going on for 6 pages. stfu. 

On topic:

I have a friend(now mind you, this is a story you are reading ON THE INTERNET from someone saying his "friend" did it, so take it as you will. I will relay the events exactly as my friend told me, but I can't verify the authenticity at all.) who grew up in a town with lots of mormons, and was mormon when he was a kid but wasn't from the time he was about a teenager and always was kinda jaded against mormons because of it. They knocked on his door once, and he said "can you come back another time, I'm in the middle of sacrificing a goat". They left in a bit of a hurry. about two weeks later, he was at his friends' house who were from Turkey. They were having a huge feast due to one of their religiou holidays, that culminated in the sacrifice of a goat that is then cooked and eaten. The same two mormons showed up at the door when he answered, so he said "can you come back another time, we're sacrificing a goat right now". They didn't believe him as they had heard this one from him before, and they told him this. He then politely stepped aside to let them see through the house and out the sliding rear glass door, that, at that moment, there was indeed a goat getting its throat sliced wide open. This time they took off and RAN until they were out of sight. The police showed up 15 minutes later saying they heard something about a goat sacrifice. They had all the paperwork to show it was a legit religious ceremony, and the cops laughed at my buddy telling him they couldn't believe he pulled that shit on them.

This one, I can verify. We have what I will say is some sort of "confused church" in our neighborhood. They proselytize, saying we are from the baptist church, and hand out Watchtower pamphlets. There is no Kingdom Hall in our area. I'm not really sure if they know what kind of church they are. They came to the door when my wife was home, and saw that we have a little sign next to our door that says "neighborhood witch", but it's got the same design as those "neighborhood watch" signs. Once in the kitchen you can see that we have a few different pentacle decorations, and also that my wife was wearing a pentagram necklace. The guy took a look at her, looked at the signs, and said "Is that sign.. uhh... accurate?" She said yes, and he left and hasn't come back.

Honestly I wouldn't purposely be rude or give them any trouble, especially if it was Mormons who wanted me to help move furniture and shit. I like talking about religion. If it got to be too much and they were there for too long I would ask them to leave, and would become less friendly about it if they refused.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Wasn't calling you a pansy for apologizing, i was calling you a pansy for once again backtracking. Your homophobia keeps leaking out, (Klosethomo) and now your trying to save face (Mr. Kloset). Stop trying to twist my fucking words, you politicians and relig nutbags are all alike.Don't forget, YOU started the personal attacks. I was talking about * making a woman uncomfortable*, *you told me you'd break my nose*. YOU started it, HOW MANY TIMES do i have to point that out? Endless im sure, because none of this actually sinks in. Your too dense, just like the rest of your kind (ex-JW my ass). You cant just be in an 'ignorant phase'. Your just plain ignorant.
> 
> You did whine and cry about them, but just in a more subtle way. Instead, you came in and said 'they did it wrong, i would have been this much better about it" like it was your duty to save face for them. Still harboring some old feelings much?_*
> 
> ...


Whatever man, keep saying the same shit over and over and over and over. Just read my previous comments as a rebuttal to EVERYTHING you just said ... again. If you have any questions for me, or would like to have a normal convo about the threads topic, I'm all ears.


EDIT: However I do love how you tried to spin what you are doing to the EXACT tee, onto me saying it is what I'm doing. 



karri0n said:


> Klosetking and slojo this shit has been going on for 6 pages. stfu.


lol


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 18, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Whatever man, keep saying the same shit over and over and over and over. Just read my previous comments as a rebuttal to EVERYTHING you just said ... again. If you have any questions for me, or would like to have a normal convo about the threads topic, I'm all ears.


LOL. Of course it repsonds to all of that, it was a reply to that dumbass. Your are the one going in circles, im repeating trying to get it through your skull. Your a damn fool son.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> LOL. Of course it repsonds to all of that, it was a reply to that dumbass. Your are the one going in circles, im repeating trying to get it through your skull. Your a damn fool son.


I'm just tired of reading the same shit over and over. Then replying with the same shit over and over. You are accusing me of tons of assuming and theoretic ideas that you have against a group of people. And also, that I no longer am a part of.. And you are trying to get your ignorant and insulting blabber through my skull? And then proceed to call me a fool? Awesome! Show me where I was forcing my views onto people. Also show me where it's considered to be intolerant if the thought of 2 guy's getting it on make's me literally sick? The thought or Rosanne getting it on with Tom Arnold makes me sick too, but I guess that's just intolerant!


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 18, 2011)

This is utterly ridiculous. Yet another thread gone to shit by a-hole comments and internet posturing. Nobody cares which of you "wins". If you want to go back and forth then take it to PM's but there's no extra points for making the rest of us watch it.


----------



## Heisenberg (Apr 18, 2011)

The goal of debate should be to find common ground. If both sides are starting at the same place, using valid logic, then they should reach similar conclusions. By debating, we can find where the opinions diverge and why. At no point should the goal be to win.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

HuffPuppy said:


> This is utterly ridiculous.  Yet another thread gone to shit by a-hole comments and internet posturing. Nobody cares which of you "wins". If you want to go back and forth then take it to PM's but there's no extra points for making the rest of us watch it.


We're not making you do anything


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> The goal of debate should be to find common ground. If both sides are starting at the same place, using valid logic, then they should reach similar conclusions. By debating, we can find where the opinions diverge and why. At no point should the goal be to win.


I honestly don't think there was any type of debate here at all. I would have liked it to go in that direction however ....


----------



## Green Inferno (Apr 18, 2011)

I was kinda entertained, but I also had nothing to do today. Either way...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 19, 2011)

I like to invite them in. Then I make some nice lemonade. Then we talk for a spell....and lo, they all fall asleep as if by a magic spell
(Ingredients for magic spell ; 3mgs Xanax for each glass of lemonade) Then when they all wake up they're dressed as mormons. 
I don't get many solicitors at my house. You should see what I do to the Mormons.


----------



## HuffPuppy (Apr 19, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> The goal of debate should be to find common ground. If both sides are starting at the same place, using valid logic, then they should reach similar conclusions. By debating, we can find where the opinions diverge and why. At no point should the goal be to win.


Amen........


----------



## VER D (Apr 23, 2011)

i always had the idea of inviting them in and start talking to dem about another religion and convert them to said religion how confused would they be


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 23, 2011)

All I can say is wow..... I am a witness myself but if you answer the door I simply ask if you would like a 10 page handout and if you would like to know any information I would be happy to come sit with you another day if you like (that way I don't bother you on your wonderful Saturday) then if they don't look too thrilled to be talking to me I tell them to have a nice day and walk off. Not all witnesses are crazy and cram stuff down your throat. To openly say that you are completely rude to people or that you would like to drug someone or make sexual gestures to people that are just doing what *they* think is right is no way to carry yourself. This is honestly just a way to show that you are immature. But that's just my .02

P.S.- A lot more witnesses toke up then you think


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Apr 23, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> All I can say is wow..... I am a witness myself but if you answer the door I simply ask if you would like a 10 page handout and if you would like to know any information I would be happy to come sit with you another day if you like (that way I don't bother you on your wonderful Saturday) then if they don't look too thrilled to be talking to me I tell them to have a nice day and walk off. Not all witnesses are crazy and cram stuff down your throat. To openly say that you are completely rude to people or that you would like to drug someone or make sexual gestures to people that are just doing what *they* think is right is no way to carry yourself. This is honestly just a way to show that you are immature. But that's just my .02
> 
> P.S.- A lot more witnesses toke up then you think


 witnesses tokin up ??? thanx - you just made my day so far .... I have no ill's with witnesses or any other religion but I dont agree with the whole door to door thing . If I ever made a " huge" change and decided to become religious ... it would be from my personal feelings , studies , and belief's guiding me to the religion that was right for me . If I changed my whole life and belief's because you knocked on my door ... I would surely be an easily lead sheep .... each to thier own but in reality - if they changed thier whole life because you handed them a pamplet , is that the type people you want in your life anyway ??


----------



## Badbrain (Apr 23, 2011)

40 minutes or so later, after leaving your house, they'd probably think they were having "visions" of god's presence. Making them even more enthusiastic to tell you about god.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> witnesses tokin up ??? thanx - you just made my day so far .... I have no ill's with witnesses or any other religion but I dont agree with the whole door to door thing . If I ever made a " huge" change and decided to become religious ... it would be from my personal feelings , studies , and belief's guiding me to the religion that was right for me . If I changed my whole life and belief's because you knocked on my door ... I would surely be an easily lead sheep .... each to thier own but in reality - if they changed thier whole life because you handed them a pamplet , is that the type people you want in your life anyway ??


All of these religions are bs! Think about it, religions have been practiced for thousands of years, yet science can prove that "humans" have been here for millions of years. I might be ignorant to most but Evolution (science) can actually show you proof of how we have evolved. All I ask those people when they come to my door is, "show me proof." All religion is a belief...beliefs aren't accurate since everyone believes something different. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'd love to see what you religious people have to say...


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 23, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> All I can say is wow..... I am a witness myself but if you answer the door I simply ask if you would like a 10 page handout and if you would like to know any information I would be happy to come sit with you another day if you like (that way I don't bother you on your wonderful Saturday) then if they don't look too thrilled to be talking to me I tell them to have a nice day and walk off. Not all witnesses are crazy and cram stuff down your throat. To openly say that you are completely rude to people or that you would like to drug someone or make sexual gestures to people that are just doing what *they* think is right is no way to carry yourself. This is honestly just a way to show that you are immature. But that's just my .02
> 
> P.S.- A lot more witnesses toke up then you think


I always wanted to ask why you guys don't celebrate Christmas or birthdays. Don't you like presents?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 23, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> I always wanted to ask why you guys don't celebrate Christmas or birthdays. Don't you like presents?


ha ha yes please answer that. And don't answer like the people at our doors that say, "you should celebrate each and every day as your birthday." lol


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 24, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> ha ha yes please answer that. And don't answer like the people at our doors that say, "you should celebrate each and every day as your birthday." lol


 That statement is used by the sheeple minded jw drones that walk around..... There are basically two types of JW... The realists that understand that you need to have a job and you can't walk around for 600000000 hours a week witnessing and we generally go out only on sat for like 1-2 hours tops. Then you have what you all hate and I understand it.... THE SUPER WITNESS!!!!! The super witness thinks that god will provide always and that you should live as a complete poor person in order to do nothing but preach.... This is WRONG! But no one ever remembers the "normal" witnesses and yes some of us toke up. Some of us also watch tons of anime and still give gifts to certain friends but we just make sure the Super Witnesses don't hear about it. Most don't celebrate because we are supposed to give each day to god and the extreme witnesses think it is "false worship" of that person to make a day just for them.... I give gifts and I LOVE CAKE!!!!!! But seriously the people that I have pulled into fellowship with me I had a personal relationship with for a long time. The pamphlet is more of a "Hey bro are you feeling all the hard times that we all are? Well if you are then here is some info on spirituality and if you want more information I will be happy to arrange a meeting." kind of deal. Most of us are happy to discuss things in an open forum of thinking. As for science I mix mine in with my religion. I know the Earth isn't 6000 years old like some sort of whack job. But who's to say that god didn't create everything and let evolution finish off his plans like a built in code like for a computer program. I have no problem with this because you will notice humans are evolving even now. We are supposed to be created in his image so whats to say god is nothing more than a human shell with the ability to use 100% of his brain functions as we are limited to 10%. I love these discussions and bring them up with Super Witnesses just to troll them. But any way the Super Witnesses make up 25-35% of the pool so just brush them off and look for the guy chillin walking up to your house joking with his field service partner. (this is what we call witnessing is going out into field service). I only average like 5-10 hrs of this a month. Feel free to ask questions as long as you are respectful at the same time guys and gals.

P.S.- I have hair almost to my butt and I'm a male plus I grow trees in my closet.... LOTS OF TREES!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 24, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> That statement is used by the sheeple minded jw drones that walk around..... There are basically two types of JW... The realists that understand that you need to have a job and you can't walk around for 600000000 hours a week witnessing and we generally go out only on sat for like 1-2 hours tops. Then you have what you all hate and I understand it.... THE SUPER WITNESS!!!!! The super witness thinks that god will provide always and that you should live as a complete poor person in order to do nothing but preach.... This is WRONG! But no one ever remembers the "normal" witnesses and yes some of us toke up. Some of us also watch tons of anime and still give gifts to certain friends but we just make sure the Super Witnesses don't hear about it. Most don't celebrate because we are supposed to give each day to god and the extreme witnesses think it is "false worship" of that person to make a day just for them.... I give gifts and I LOVE CAKE!!!!!! But seriously the people that I have pulled into fellowship with me I had a personal relationship with for a long time. The pamphlet is more of a "Hey bro are you feeling all the hard times that we all are? Well if you are then here is some info on spirituality and if you want more information I will be happy to arrange a meeting." kind of deal. Most of us are happy to discuss things in an open forum of thinking. As for science I mix mine in with my religion. I know the Earth isn't 6000 years old like some sort of whack job. But who's to say that god didn't create everything and let evolution finish off his plans like a built in code like for a computer program. I have no problem with this because you will notice humans are evolving even now. We are supposed to be created in his image so whats to say god is nothing more than a human shell with the ability to use 100% of his brain functions as we are limited to 10%. I love these discussions and bring them up with Super Witnesses just to troll them. But any way the Super Witnesses make up 25-35% of the pool so just brush them off and look for the guy chillin walking up to your house joking with his field service partner. (this is what we call witnessing is going out into field service). I only average like 5-10 hrs of this a month. Feel free to ask questions as long as you are respectful at the same time guys and gals.
> 
> P.S.- I have hair almost to my butt and I'm a male plus I grow trees in my closet.... LOTS OF TREES!
> View attachment 1566617View attachment 1566618


Wow I am glad that you were able to somewhat clear that up. I didn't mean to come off ignorant in my comments I just think all religion is a "belief." Everyone has their own opinion/"belief." The only thing I can't wrap my head around is what power do they think they have to come to our doors and preach?? I mean if someone is in hard times they should be looking to out sources to help them. (which I guess JW would fall into play) If someone isn't willing to change and/or willing to listen, why waste your time?? Everyone has their belief and I respect that. I am just a person of logic and fall back on the facts evolution can prove. So please don't single me out as someone that is ignorant. I was just ripped and thought it was funny to hear this because those people always come to my door. Sorry if I upset anyone, I was just giving my opinion. 

P.s. Good look grow tshirtninja...I'll have to stop by and check it out when I have more time.

Happy smoking!


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 25, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> That statement is used by the sheeple minded jw drones that walk around..... There are basically two types of JW... The realists that understand that you need to have a job and you can't walk around for 600000000 hours a week witnessing and we generally go out only on sat for like 1-2 hours tops. Then you have what you all hate and I understand it.... THE SUPER WITNESS!!!!! The super witness thinks that god will provide always and that you should live as a complete poor person in order to do nothing but preach.... This is WRONG! But no one ever remembers the "normal" witnesses and yes some of us toke up. Some of us also watch tons of anime and still give gifts to certain friends but we just make sure the Super Witnesses don't hear about it. Most don't celebrate because we are supposed to give each day to god and the extreme witnesses think it is "false worship" of that person to make a day just for them.... I give gifts and I LOVE CAKE!!!!!! But seriously the people that I have pulled into fellowship with me I had a personal relationship with for a long time. The pamphlet is more of a "Hey bro are you feeling all the hard times that we all are? Well if you are then here is some info on spirituality and if you want more information I will be happy to arrange a meeting." kind of deal. Most of us are happy to discuss things in an open forum of thinking. As for science I mix mine in with my religion. I know the Earth isn't 6000 years old like some sort of whack job. But who's to say that god didn't create everything and let evolution finish off his plans like a built in code like for a computer program. I have no problem with this because you will notice humans are evolving even now. We are supposed to be created in his image so whats to say god is nothing more than a human shell with the ability to use 100% of his brain functions as we are limited to 10%. I love these discussions and bring them up with Super Witnesses just to troll them. But any way the Super Witnesses make up 25-35% of the pool so just brush them off and look for the guy chillin walking up to your house joking with his field service partner. (this is what we call witnessing is going out into field service). I only average like 5-10 hrs of this a month. Feel free to ask questions as long as you are respectful at the same time guys and gals.
> 
> P.S.- I have hair almost to my butt and I'm a male plus I grow trees in my closet.... LOTS OF TREES!
> View attachment 1566617View attachment 1566618



What .... the .... fuck .... LOL!! I'm not going to argue with you, but you are not a "JW" man. And if you are and believe the way you do then you are not a real JW. At least I admit I am not a JW anymore and prolly won't ever be again, but I grew up in that religion until i was about 22 years old. To say "Brush Off the "Super" Witnesses" is just wrong and dumb. There are 2 types of witnesses though you are right about that. There are witnesses that devote their life to teaching people the bible and there are those who just have their "toe in the water". You should remember that analogy since it's been used at every district convention since the beginning of time lol. Those are the ones leading the double life. They put on the show for everyone in the Kingdom Hall and then lead their own life outside of it, aka smoking weed and god knows what else. There are witnesses like you said, they work and support their family and don't devote the proper attention to being a JW and they could very well be all for doing right and what not, but mostly not.

As for not celebrating christmas and brithdays. Christmas is believed to be jesus birthday world wide, however it has been proven over and over that jesus was born sometime in late june/august. Which is why the shepards were out in the fields with their flocks in the middle of the night, sleeping in the fields. Also it is why the 3 wise men were able to travel so easy. If it was the end of december, they would have frozen and the flocks wouldn't be sleeping in the fields. So it's a false holiday. JW's do however celebrate his death after sundown on winters solstice. Has something to do with the moon according to the calendar (i forget the name but the date of that calendar is Nissan 14). As far as birthdays, there are 2 birthdays recorded in the bible. One had the head of John the baptist cut off and the other was a Pharoah hanging his chief Baker. Those are the only mention of birthdays in the bible and are examples of murder and nowhere does it say to continue celebrating them. It does however tell of the story of the last super where it says "Keep on doing this in remembrance of me .... until he comes". 1 Cor 11:24-26. That is the only mention of the bible telling us to keep doing (celebrating) things.

Now there are gifts given to other witnesses all the time, so you saying "*Most don't celebrate because we are supposed to give each day to god and the extreme witnesses think it is "false worship" of that person to make a day just for them" *is retarded. What about weddings? Graduations? etc etc... Witnesses have been giving gifts like that all over the place. Jesus first miracle was giving a gift at a wedding, water to wine. 

I'm sorry man, yer a little messed up there. I'm not defending the witnesses here because in all honesty they don't need me to do it lol. I just don't like people sitting here saying they are something they are not and lying to everyone else like this.

EDIT: I also wanna know how watching anime had anything to do with .... anything lol!!! I about cried laughing when I read that, was like BAM!! hit me from the side, out of nowhere! LOL!!!! What hall do you go to and who is your Presiding Overseer?


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 25, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> What .... the .... fuck .... LOL!! I'm not going to argue with you, but you are not a "JW" man. And if you are and believe the way you do then you are not a real JW. At least I admit I am not a JW anymore and prolly won't ever be again, but I grew up in that religion until i was about 22 years old. To say "Brush Off the "Super" Witnesses" is just wrong and dumb. There are 2 types of witnesses though you are right about that. There are witnesses that devote their life to teaching people the bible and there are those who just have their "toe in the water". You should remember that analogy since it's been used at every district convention since the beginning of time lol. Those are the ones leading the double life. They put on the show for everyone in the Kingdom Hall and then lead their own life outside of it, aka smoking weed and god knows what else. There are witnesses like you said, they work and support their family and don't devote the proper attention to being a JW and they could very well be all for doing right and what not, but mostly not.
> 
> As for not celebrating christmas and brithdays. Christmas is believed to be jesus birthday world wide, however it has been proven over and over that jesus was born sometime in late june/august. Which is why the shepards were out in the fields with their flocks in the middle of the night, sleeping in the fields. Also it is why the 3 wise men were able to travel so easy. If it was the end of december, they would have frozen and the flocks wouldn't be sleeping in the fields. So it's a false holiday. JW's do however celebrate his death after sundown on winters solstice. Has something to do with the moon according to the calendar (i forget the name but the date of that calendar is Nissan 14). As far as birthdays, there are 2 birthdays recorded in the bible. One had the head of John the baptist cut off and the other was a Pharoah hanging his chief Baker. Those are the only mention of birthdays in the bible and are examples of murder and nowhere does it say to continue celebrating them. It does however tell of the story of the last super where it says "Keep on doing this in remembrance of me .... until he comes". 1 Cor 11:24-26. That is the only mention of the bible telling us to keep doing (celebrating) things.
> 
> ...


 You already know im not going to give you my hall and overseer's info (my hall does have 4 congregations though).... stop trollin! I've been in the truth for 2 years and there are a lot of people that understand that your whole life cannot just be only about witnessing. I go theocratic ministry school weekly and put forth hours monthly. Not all witnesses are closed minded and have to follow the herd of people that do something just because some random set of "elders" will not take there own heads out of the sand. Anime is because i know TONS of witnesses not allowed to view it at all because it contains either ''occult material" or has magic of some sort in it. You sound like a vendictive member that lived by that tired all or nothing mentality that makes people dislike witnesses. Just because you witness to the world doesn't mean that you have to go HULK SUPER WITNESS and put in 70-80 hours a month of service time. Someone has to pay for the lights to stay on at the hall. Guess who places whatever is needed when my hall says they are short on funds to pay for things.... ME. I don't make a stink or even honestly outside of that last statement let ANYONE know that I am the one putting in quite a bit of the difference. But bro, don't come on here telling me that I'm not something. BTW would you like to come to my convention with me in June? lol should be a fun time I'm sure..... Looking forward to the drama this year as it's my favorite thing. Are you an apostate? If not why did you leave? My views are realistic and having my own opinion about life and the order of things is what Jehovah would want. He is the one that will judge me and if I died tomorrow, I would be ok with my choices.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 25, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> You already know im not going to give you my hall and overseer's info (my hall does have 4 congregations though).... stop trollin! I've been in the truth for 2 years and there are a lot of people that understand that your whole life cannot just be only about witnessing. I go theocratic ministry school weekly and put forth hours monthly. Not all witnesses are closed minded and have to follow the herd of people that do something just because some random set of "elders" will not take there own heads out of the sand. Anime is because i know TONS of witnesses not allowed to view it at all because it contains either ''occult material" or has magic of some sort in it. You sound like a vendictive member that lived by that tired all or nothing mentality that makes people dislike witnesses. Just because you witness to the world doesn't mean that you have to go HULK SUPER WITNESS and put in 70-80 hours a month of service time. Someone has to pay for the lights to stay on at the hall. Guess who places whatever is needed when my hall says they are short on funds to pay for things.... ME. I don't make a stink or even honestly outside of that last statement let ANYONE know that I am the one putting in quite a bit of the difference. But bro, don't come on here telling me that I'm not something. BTW would you like to come to my convention with me in June? lol should be a fun time I'm sure..... Looking forward to the drama this year as it's my favorite thing. Are you an apostate? If not why did you leave? My views are realistic and having my own opinion about life and the order of things is what Jehovah would want. He is the one that will judge me and if I died tomorrow, I would be ok with my choices.


Well for one, to clear it up, I left because I'm lazy and am prolly going to die for it. That about sums it up without going into detail. I am not an apostate lol. Sorry man, but your views of how things in the witness world are, are distorted and wrong. I'm not saying they are wrong as far as your opinion and how you want to live your life goes. But as far as bible teachings go and the "witness way of life" goes, you are not doing it right lol. These "random" set of elders are ones that have been witnesses their whole life pretty much, been pioneers, went to pioneer school, went to ministerial servant school and finally the elder training. They have devoted their life to the bible and to the JW's way. Is that something to tell people to not pay attention to? Those guys are some of the smartest and well rounded people I've ever met. Your elder's are there for a reason, not to spank you when yer bad, but if you have questions they are the ones to go to. You seem to have a problem with thinking they are authoritative which is not the case. You have to remember they are human to and are going to make mistakes. Also you have to realize that there are some halls that have fallen to the wayside and don't have god's blessing. There were tons of articles on that subject in the awake when i was pioneering. Sad but true. One hall for example was in Burns, OR. There was a new circuit overseer that was visiting for the first time and was SO shocked about how that hall operated that he had an elders meeting right after the sunday meeting and told them he was reporting this to the governing body in Bethel. The reader for the watchtower was wearing a hawaiin shirt with a tie and no suit coat, complete lack of respect. The guy giving the public talk used foul language and the elders were all of the same family and ran the hall into the ground. Not sure what happened there or even if it's still a congregation. But it goes to show that just because you "claim" to be a witness, does not mean you are living you life as one!


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 26, 2011)

TshirtNinja said:


> I am a witness myself. . ."
> 
> P.S.- A lot more witnesses toke up then you think


How do you rationalize giving talks while smoking dope?


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 26, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> ". . . but if you have questions they are the ones to go to.


I know how to read and interpret Scripture myself. We could compare knowledge.


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 26, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> How do you rationalize giving talks while smoking dope?


 I dont blaze up and go out. That's like witnesses that still decide to drink. If I even drank 2-3 beers and didn't feel anything I still wouldn't go out like that. If I smoke it is at home or at a friends house.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 26, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Well for one, to clear it up, I left because I'm lazy and am prolly going to die for it. That about sums it up without going into detail. I am not an apostate lol. Sorry man, but your views of how things in the witness world are, are distorted and wrong. I'm not saying they are wrong as far as your opinion and how you want to live your life goes. But as far as bible teachings go and the "witness way of life" goes, you are not doing it right lol. These "random" set of elders are ones that have been witnesses their whole life pretty much, been pioneers, went to pioneer school, went to ministerial servant school and finally the elder training. They have devoted their life to the bible and to the JW's way. Is that something to tell people to not pay attention to? Those guys are some of the smartest and well rounded people I've ever met. Your elder's are there for a reason, not to spank you when yer bad, but if you have questions they are the ones to go to. You seem to have a problem with thinking they are authoritative which is not the case. You have to remember they are human to and are going to make mistakes. Also you have to realize that there are some halls that have fallen to the wayside and don't have god's blessing. There were tons of articles on that subject in the awake when i was pioneering. Sad but true. One hall for example was in Burns, OR. There was a new circuit overseer that was visiting for the first time and was SO shocked about how that hall operated that he had an elders meeting right after the sunday meeting and told them he was reporting this to the governing body in Bethel. The reader for the watchtower was wearing a hawaiin shirt with a tie and no suit coat, complete lack of respect. The guy giving the public talk used foul language and the elders were all of the same family and ran the hall into the ground. Not sure what happened there or even if it's still a congregation. But it goes to show that just because you "claim" to be a witness, does not mean you are living you life as one!


This just goes to show you how all religions are whack! You two have some similar beliefs about JW but because of being told different things while growing up you both can't agree about what is "right" and what is "wrong." Think it's quite funny.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 26, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.
> 
> How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??
> 
> ...


 What I am thinking would draw an infraction if I expressed it properly.

I'll edit myself and just say that what you are proposing is despicable.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 26, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> True i wouldnt want to give anything to anyone they wouldnt enjoy either.
> I was less concerned with stopping solicitation i just thought it would be appropriate to solicit my own beliefs


 Hang a fucking sign on your door if it bothers you so much. 

If they ignore the sign, eat their asses out.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 26, 2011)

*Tshirtninja -*

What I meant was, how does your conscience allow you to lead a double life - I'm I clear?


----------



## DelSlow (Apr 26, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Hang a fucking sign on your door if it bothers you so much.
> 
> If they ignore the sign, eat their asses out.


Asses, the other other white meat.


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 26, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> I know how to read and interpret Scripture myself. We could compare knowledge.


I'll compare knowledge all you want, I wasn't telling YOU to go to them, I was saying there are witnesses that need help understanding things and the elders are the ones to go to if you have a question or problem.



TshirtNinja said:


> I dont blaze up and go out. That's like witnesses that still decide to drink. If I even drank 2-3 beers and didn't feel anything I still wouldn't go out like that. If I smoke it is at home or at a friends house.


Drinking isn't illegal though  And the bible says to follow the laws of the land (your government) unless it interfers with god's laws ... I'm pretty sure smoking weed has nothing to do with god's law 



Bird Gymnastics said:


> This just goes to show you how all religions are whack! You two have some similar beliefs about JW but because of being told different things while growing up you both can't agree about what is "right" and what is "wrong." Think it's quite funny.


I wasn't told anything different than he was and I can guarantee that. He even said that his views are the realistic ones and that his own opinion on things are what jehovah would want. His own words right there. We are told to make a conscience decision on most things, aka what movies to watch (what movies promote violence and desensitizing themes that make you use to seeing violent images) , what people to hang out with (bad association spoils useful habits) etc etc. I can guarantee the fact that him smoking weed would put him on what wintesses call, either public reproof or disfellowshiped, which means socially barred from the congregation until he shows signs of repentance and that he has stopped doing what he is doing. That is one of the reasons i stopped being a witness btw, to know if someone is considered this bad association, these elders do what they call sheparding calls, which are nice most of the time untill they are doing the calls because they somehow heard you and your wife are doing anal or some shit that is private and they feel they need to invade your privacy to determine if you are bad association. That reason and the fact that I'm lazy and just don't want to go to meeting or go out in service anymore lol!



BrotherBuz said:


> *Tshirtninja -*
> 
> What I meant was, how does your conscience allow you to lead a double life - I'm I clear?


The fact that you agree with me saying he leads a double life totally negates your previous comment of you saying "This just goes to show you how all religions are whack! You two have some similar beliefs about JW but because of being told different things while growing up you both can't agree about what is "right" and what is "wrong." Think it's quite funny." ..... silly people


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 26, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> The fact that you agree with me saying he leads a double life totally negates your previous comment of you saying "This just goes to show you how all religions are whack! You two have some similar beliefs about JW but because of being told different things while growing up you both can't agree about what is "right" and what is "wrong." Think it's quite funny." ..... silly people


I did mention the double life, but the rest of the comments are not mine.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 26, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> ". . .calls, which are nice most of the time untill they are doing the calls because they somehow heard you and your wife are doing anal or some shit that is private and they feel they need to invade your privacy to determine if you are bad association.


I love *"Jah" *apparently as you do, but I would be hard-pressed to allow anyone in house, instructing me on private matters. Won't happen!


----------



## Slojo69 (Apr 27, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> I did mention the double life, but the rest of the comments are not mine.


Crap lol, you are correct, musta been high as hell to mix that up, my bad bro


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 27, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Drinking isn't illegal though  And the bible says to follow the laws of the land (your government) unless it interfers with god's laws ... I'm pretty sure smoking weed has nothing to do with god's law


Should he follow illegal laws?

Lets say that MJ improved the quality of *Tshiryninjas* life and was less expensive then _Wellbrutrin_, *Paxil* and *Abilify*. Common sense detates to me to grow the plant. What about you?

If the Periwinkle tree was outlawed,but it alleviated my . . . what would common sense dictate to do?


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I tey to keep in mind that while I may not believe as they do about prosletyzing, THEY believe they are doing a noble, Christian act. When my son makes me a meal on his own, it doesn't always taste good b/c he has yet to learn to control the amount of seasonings he puts in even though he and I have had this discussion many times. However, when he brings it to me and serves me dinner, regardless of how it tastes, I would never go off on him for the seasonings. Why? Because he did it with good intentions. In his heart, the seasonings are less important than the fact that he gave up play time to work and fix me a meal. Why? Because he did it out of LOVE. And that's the way many people feel about sharing the story of God. It tells them to in the basis of their beliefs. The Bible.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 27, 2011)

*Slojo-*

I've always wondered, why the society does not use black & white couples on the front of their magazines? Will you answer that question and the others too?

Thanks!


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 28, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Should he follow illegal laws?
> 
> Lets say that MJ improved the quality of *Tshiryninjas* life and was less expensive then _Wellbrutrin_, *Paxil* and *Abilify*. Common sense detates to me to grow the plant. What about you?
> 
> If the Periwinkle tree was outlawed,but it alleviated my . . . what would common sense dictate to do?


 this is why i smoke...... I suffer from PTSD from 3.5 years straight spent in combat 5 out of 7 days. I left that life and gave myself over to Jehovah. Jehovah saved me from I don't know how many situations and now I lead a righteous life. I go into field service I attend all the meetings and plan on baptism later this year. Not all congregations are super strict because of the elders that run the place are truely well rounded and not subject to swaying towards personal beliefs. I will be cutting my hair out of respect at baptism but I am an active Nazarite and my hair is a show of devotion to my creator. I have been an active Nazarite for over 3 years now. Law of the land is such a cop out that people use. Common sense would tell me that as long as I'm not abusing something that it doesn't displease Jehovah and doesn't bring me away via criminal activity such as DEALING which I don't. I grow for PSTD and cronic back pain from defending my country. I don't agree with it any longer which is why JW's was a good fit and honestly spoke to my life and character. Don't automatically judge me because your too lazy to even go. At least I put forth effort......


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 28, 2011)

I also don't lead a "double life". I have a few close friends that know that I smoke and honestly I have a person that I am in talks with to maybe openly date and get married after my baptism. Those of you that don't know, witnesses who are baptized aren't supposed to date or marry non baptized people. We have known each other for over 3 years and are open to the point that she knows and is ok with my consumption because i NEVER go out in service or the the Kingdom Hall like that. She doesn't know where I get it or how and does not care so long as I don't draw away from Jehovah over it which I have shown for 2 years straight that it does not. I just honestly don't openly tell everyone that I know just like most people on this forum..... More witnesses drink than anything but don't talk about that either for fear that the extreme ones will judge and mess with them all the time.


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 28, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> *Slojo-*
> 
> I've always wondered, why the society does not use black & white couples on the front of their magazines? Will you answer that question and the others too?
> 
> Thanks!


 There are many interracial couples in the magazines depending on which ones you get.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^ I understand you better now. You are new, and growing, with a good heart-that's great! Live long and prosper.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 28, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.
> 
> How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??
> 
> ...


just do what i do. have motley crew SHOUT AT THE DEVEL loaded up ready to rock. when they step on your porch crank it up loud and watch them walk away and never come back... and a no treaspasing sign works great also


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 28, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> . . ."


Yes. He does. And he likes to. Makes him feel more grown up and teaches him how to cook should anything happen to my wife and I. That's why he sometimes does laundry by himself, he has the responsibility of washing dishes each day after school, and I have received more compliments on his character and behavior than I can count. And he's proud whenever I'm proud.


----------



## Stalwart (Apr 28, 2011)

Kind is the word we have for the sweet pungent pliant budd we all love! Now just roll back and let's generalize that word to our actions! It's only by emulating those qualities we admire that we grow beyond our own expectations! Oh and be kind even when your expectations are all blown to hell!. 
As for our inability to admire our diverse culture that's a thing that only our kindness can reduce. It's really not about discouraging Black/White parings it's more about not thinking a large portion of the populace would like that! Remember ole Siskel and Ebert the movie guys with the thumbs up/down well ole Siskel has no jawbone anymore so speaking doesn't work and his wife is Black and such a wonderful person. Go beyond or we will settle for the least!


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 28, 2011)

Stalwart said:


> Kind is the word we have for the sweet pungent pliant budd we all love! Now just roll back and let's generalize that word to our actions! It's only by emulating those qualities we admire that we grow beyond our own expectations! Oh and be kind even when your expectations are all blown to hell!.
> As for our inability to admire our diverse culture that's a thing that only our kindness can reduce. It's really not about discouraging Black/White parings it's more about not thinking a large portion of the populace would like that! Remember ole Siskel and Ebert the movie guys with the thumbs up/down well ole Siskel has no jawbone anymore so speaking doesn't work and his wife is Black and such a wonderful person. Go beyond or we will settle for the least!


 A little off topic but i do agree. The witness that I am talking to about this is also black. I myself am white so we do get looks when we are hanging out but we laugh at it. Doesn't bother us so why would it bother you is our mentality. Basically..... Shake them haters off!


----------



## TshirtNinja (Apr 28, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> ^^^ I understand you better now. You are new, and growing, with a good heart-that's great! Live long and prosper.


 Thanks brother. Sending good karma and a +rep your way. Just because someone consumes MJ doesn't make them unworthy of being one of Jehovah's followers. That is archaic thinking that closed minded people use to justify there view on a medicinal herb that has been used with no ill side effects for THOUSANDS of years. It has only been made illegal in the last 100 years because of big business just like anything else that is wrongly illegal now a days.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 29, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.
> 
> How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??
> 
> ...


WTF? Are you some sort of sociopath? WTF? I usually thank them for taking the time out of there life to do things "they" believe are helping others, because not enough people think outside themselves anymore. Then I tell them I have my own beliefs and I am pretty stubborn so I wouldn't want to waste their time. They usually thank me and move along. It's called being kind to other fellow humans.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 29, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> WTF? Are you some sort of sociopath? WTF? I usually thank them for taking the time out of there life to do thing "they" believe is helping others because not enough people think outside themselves anymore. Then tell them I have my own beliefs and I am pretty stubborn so I wouldn't want to waste their time. They usually thank me and move along.


playing shout at the devil works better. you don't have to confront anyone..


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 29, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Hang a fucking sign on your door if it bothers you so much.
> 
> If they ignore the sign, eat their asses out.


I not sure but "attempting to eat their asses out" might send the wrong message. I would just chew there ass out. LOL!


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 29, 2011)

mygirls said:


> playing shout at the devil works better. you don't have to confront anyone..


I am not sure what this means. Please elaborate.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never answered my front door, so there is no issue with such people


----------



## mygirls (Apr 29, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I am not sure what this means. Please elaborate.



*mygirls* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 






Marijuana EXPERT *Mr. Ganja*












































 Join DateMar 2008Locationcoosbay org.Posts10,624

*




*




Originally Posted by *BlazedMonkey*  
Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.






How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??

Because wouldnt it be possible to put on gloves dip/rub lsd on your gloves then shake their hand ? Yes no?

Just curious what you thought 



just do what i do. have motley crew SHOUT AT THE DEVEL loaded up ready to rock. when they step on your porch crank it up loud and watch them walk away and never come back... and a no treaspasing sign works great also ​i said this earlier


----------



## karri0n (Apr 29, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> . . ."



Why do you have a problem with this?


----------



## BendBrewer (Apr 29, 2011)

I just hand them a placard that I keep by the door. Works every time..



> You should treat your religion like you treat your dick. Some bend right, others bend left, and others are in the middle of the road - yet all are the same.
> 
> Don't go whipping it out in in front of random people.
> Practice in private.
> ...


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 29, 2011)

A simple "No Thank You." USUALLY works well. When it DOESN'T, then it is THEIR fault, not mine. Therefore I am polite, but when a man(with his wife or daughter) grabbed the door as I tried to close it after saying no thanks twice, i'm in a hurry, I simply exposed myself to her(i had just gotten out of the shower and had nothing but a towel on). I think i got blacklisted b/c i don't get visits now. Works for me.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 29, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I not sure but "attempting to eat their asses out" might send the wrong message. I would just chew there ass out. LOL!


 Eat.

Chew.

Same difference. 

'When a colleague says: 'I just got my ass eat out by the boss.'

It's identical to: 'I just got my ass chewed by the boss.'

Must be a Southern thing.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 29, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Eat.
> 
> Chew.
> 
> ...


You must be Canadian. Because here in the States GEtting your ass eaten out means one and only one thing. LOL!


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 29, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Eat.
> 
> Chew.
> 
> ...


no and wrong. getting your ass chewed and your ass ate out are two entirely different things.
thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 29, 2011)

and to the OP: i just politel;y let them know that i AM Jesus and i would appreciate them not going around talking about me behind my back.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 29, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> and to the OP: i just politel;y let them know that i AM Jesus and i would appreciate them not going around talking about me behind my back.


Meh........


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Apr 29, 2011)

I am familiar with Grammar Nazis.

But Metaphor Nazis?

Seriously?

Try not to get your thongs all tied up in knots over an obscure Southern colloquialism.

Fuck me running! (Not really. It's just an expression.)


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 29, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I am familiar with Grammar Nazis.
> 
> But Metaphor Nazis?
> 
> ...


damn, johnny, i didn't know you were gonna eat my ass out for that.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 30, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> ". . . I simply exposed myself to her . . ."


She most likely didn't notice anything-know what I mean-thought you were a female.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 30, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> damn, johnny, i didn't know you were gonna eat my ass out for that.


LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!F'ing Classic. What a perfect set up and execution.


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 30, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> She most likely didn't notice anything-know what I mean-thought you were a female.


I think her exact words were "Oh my! We've got a BIG problem!" LOL!!!


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 30, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> I think her exact words were "Oh my! We've got a BIG problem!" LOL!!!


I bet.... Being a hermaphrodite is a "big" problem. LOL!


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 30, 2011)

hermie? LOL! Yeah, I'd consider that to be a problem, for the hermie, not me.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 30, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> hermie? LOL! Yeah, I'd consider that to be a problem, for the hermie, not me.


Speaking of Hermis my plants decided to become transexuals. Damnit!


----------



## budlover13 (Apr 30, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> Speaking of Hermis my plants decided to become transexuals. Damnit!


Arrggghhhh!!!!

I've been fortunate to not have had that happen yet, surprisingly. I moved during my last grow and had MANY environmental issues with my new room until I got it balanced out.


----------



## Windsblow (Apr 30, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Arrggghhhh!!!!
> 
> I've been fortunate to not have had that happen yet, surprisingly. I moved during my last grow and had MANY environmental issues with my new room until I got it balanced out.


 Mine were grown from dank bagseed so I am sure they were genetic herms. Wish I had the funds for real seed.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Apr 30, 2011)

Windsblow said:


> I bet.... Being a hermaphrodite is a "big" problem. LOL!


This is what he's been trying to hide all this time.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 1, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Ok step back and look at this WHOLE retarded back and forth bull shit for one second . . ." I did NOT come in here to troll, debate, argue, insult or piss people off. YOU are the only one that has taken offense to me offering the other side to the story/door. Sorry if you didn't like it but welcome to public forums man.


You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment you made about homosexuality causing your skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all.

This is his business, however, you/we shouldn't have to explain to him or anyone else why homosexuality make our skin crawl. He should already know that many find this act disgusting, to say the least and *Romans 1:26,27* condemns it.


----------



## budlover13 (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment you made about homosexuality causing your skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all.
> 
> This is his business, however, you/we shouldn't have to explain to him or anyone else why homosexuality make our skin crawl. He should already know that many find this act disgusting, to say the least and *Romans 1:26,27* condemns it.


Agreed Bro. i should NEVER have to explain why i feel a certain way. If i were gay and that was my priority, i would shout it from the rooftops. i'm not, but i AM a smoker. So i shout THAT from the rooftops. And get some negative reaction sometimes. But if they attack ME, not the issue, Ad Hominem. And they become an invalid voice.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment you made about homosexuality causing your skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all.
> 
> This is his business, however, you/we shouldn't have to explain to him or anyone else why homosexuality make our skin crawl. He should already know that many find this act disgusting, to say the least and *Romans 1:26,27* condemns it.


Say what you want dude, but all you and Slojo are, are pro spinners and bigots. Keep trying to use your silly tactics to get a rise, but its as plain as the nose on your face through this entire thread that you have no intelligent discussion to offer, just spins and slants on the facts. How many questions in this thread have you successfully not answered yet? I could quote them all again if you like...

But, all you can do is resort to more homosexual insults and childish nonsense. Grow up man, your making the entire society of the faithful look retarded.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> to say the least and *Romans 1:26,27* condemns it.


LOL. Dont get me started. If things were still run the way your great book says it should be, we would still be killing gays, lynching negroes, enslaving populations and murdering non-believers.

Your book is a joke, your opinions are a joke, and again, you have nothing to offer but verses out of a book that has been repeatedly called into question, all such questions being ignored by you.

You should run for office or something, you would fit right in with politics.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 1, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> ". . .all you can do is resort to more homosexual insults and childish nonsense.


Show me once where I insulted you . . . go ahead!

I can show you numerous times where you degraded Slojo.

Looks like your dodging again-that's typical of you.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment you made about homosexuality causing your skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all.


So how is that not an insult? Ha. You assume you know me, my thought processes, sexual orientation, my state of mind and moral integrity. Then proceed to tell others your opinion as if it is fact (funny, sounds like your book in a way!). Doing so? Its insulting. Keep calling me a dodger dude, but like i said, all anyone has to do is read the thread and they know who the real fools and closed minded bigots here are.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Show me once where I insulted you . . . go ahead!


Just did.


BrotherBuz said:


> I can show you numerous times where you degraded Slojo.


Please do. On a side note, calling him a homophobic bigot is NOT degrading. At least no more degrading than you saying homosexuals make your skin crawl.


BrotherBuz said:


> Looks like your dodging again-that's typical of you.


 No dodging sir. Just i know when you have something i should reply to and when you dont. You have had several pages of nonsense that i didn't feel the need to reply to. Now, you have tried to call me out again. So i have returned, and ill probably leave again, but you, will be the eternal fool continuing to troll.

I mean its pretty obvious as Mindphuk has pointed out, that you are simply pointing your opinions out as self evident facts when almost EVERYONE disagrees. In no way are you ANYTHING but a troll. Except, maybe, a religious troll.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> *Klosetking - *
> 
> 
> Are you saying you&#8217;re not a homosexual? Tread carefully, if you fall, I won't catch you.


Awww what did you edit out? Did you say something you regret? I hope not.

No, i am NOT a homosexual. But they sure as hell don't make my skin crawl, only the religious nuts that doubt all science and are completely incapable of logic thought can make my skin do that.


----------



## budlover13 (May 1, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Awww what did you edit out? Did you say something you regret? I hope not.
> 
> No, i am NOT a homosexual. But they sure as hell don't make my skin crawl, only the religious nuts that doubt all science and are completely incapable of logic thought can make my skin do that.


LOL! i was having FB conversation yesterday b/c i posted this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw


I USED to not get it and always thought "He's GAY! *I* don't like that b/c.....". 

Now, i'm more about enjoying what he has to offer our world(some GREAT tunes. This one makes me dance, finally) and idc what he does behind closed doors. Like i don't want to walk through the park and see a man and woman making out. A kiss or holding hands, or a hand in the pocket? Cool. Sticking one's tongue a throat? Please, take it home. Or take a drive.

And this shift in philosophy came from broadening my mind not only through my cannabis medicating, but also from posting in threads such as these.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> LOL! i was having FB conversation yesterday b/c i posted this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmcA9LIIXWw
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! Thats too funny!

Now am i saying that you have to like all gays? Hell no! Ive met several gays that i cant stand being around, but ill tell you one thing, not one reason was ever simply because they were gay. Maybe they were annoying, childish, abrasive, or complete lack of anything in common. It has NEVER merely been because they were gay.

Perez Hilton? Gimme the gun, ill do it myself! lol. But it aint cuz hes gay, its cuz hes an annoying prick who thinks that celebrity gossip deserves more undeserved attention that it already gets.

And i agree, holding hands, a kiss, these things dont bother me, straight or gay. Making out, groping, etc, is no good in public straight or not.


----------



## bryon209 (May 1, 2011)

its all brain washed garbage collected and regurgitated into white people friendly fairytales....and the Mormons ha-ha more like morons a man had a magic clam and some talking beans and he hid them in his magic hat and thats how the Mormon gospel came about fucking ridiculous ;.......most Mormons have a very low iq and even smaller grasp on reality ...Christians meddle they want to tell you how to live what to wear and how much you owe them for it and they want you to waste the only day you have off to tell you all about twice once in the morning and once at night......makes me kind of wish men were born without tongues that way i wouldnt have to listen to bullshit...why is it the only animal on earth that can speak is the only one that tells lies?


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Yeah, LOL! i got into a fight with a gay co-worker(he was my supervisor) one time(if you can call it that 'cuz it was the proverbial "i hit him, he hit the floor"). But it wasn't b/c he was GAY, it was b/c he asked me out and i said "no thanks man. i don't roll like that.". Then he asked me out again, so i told him "don't do that again or you will be sorry". and when he did it a third time, i laid him out. The result? He claimed i attacked him b/c he was gay. I had secretly recorded the 2nd and 3rd conversation. So when he went to the owner and demanded i be fired, i played the tapes. i ended up becoming manager! LOL!
> 
> But anyway, THAT is the type of gay person i have a problem with. A woman that i'm not interested in keeps hitting on me? i might be flattered at first, but if it continues(rarely), i will talk to her about it and then if it STILL continues, i'll get help. But with men, i tend to be a little more "direct" in my approach to dealing with them. Not only on this issue, but in ALL issues. I call it respect.


I absolutely agree with you.

Now here is where i say that you have a better, um, 'moral standing' than these other fools. Would you say that ever since that experience, 'gays made your skin crawl'? Im betting not. Ive had bad experiences with gays as well, there's a 'bad apple in any group' *cough*BrotherBuz*cough*Slojo*cough*weed4cash*cough*

The important thing to remember as you walk away from this thread (i have to remind myself every time) is that, as much as we like to think it, these bad apples do not represent the whole anymore. They just stand way the hell out. I like most religious people i meet, just like i like most gays i meet. 

But damn do those extremists stand out. They make muslims look like terrorists, they make the 'incredibly devout' look psychotic, and they make anyone who has used the 'word of god' to better themselves seem like introverted, closed minded, backwood bigots.

I forgive BrotherBuz, for he knows not what he does. He feels hes fighting for something right, and i can't hate him for that, nor _do_ I. But there is a very big difference between forgiving someone for their transgressions (in this case representing opinions as facts), and allowing them to continue without calling them out in some sort of fashion.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 1, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> it&#8217;s all brain washed garbage collected and regurgitated into white people friendly fairytales....and the Mormons ha-ha more like morons a man had a magic clam and some talking beans and he hid them in his magic hat and that&#8217;s how the Mormon gospel came about fucking ridiculous ;.......most Mormons have a very low iq and even smaller grasp on reality ...Christians meddle they want to tell you how to live what to wear and how much you owe them for it and they want you to waste the only day you have off to tell you all about twice once in the morning and once at night......makes me kind of wish men were born without tongues that way i wouldnt have to listen to bullshit...why is it the only animal on earth that can speak is the only one that tells lies?


Case and point. While i do agree with several things you say to some degree, I personally feel that you expressed it poorly. This kind of rhetoric and blatant bias is what keeps the conversation on such a childish level. Provide actual cohesive thought, use whole sentences, proper grammar, and links! Other than that you are no better than the other side..... imo.


----------



## budlover13 (May 1, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> I absolutely agree with you.
> 
> Now here is where i say that you have a better, um, 'moral standing' than these other fools. Would you say that ever since that experience, 'gays made your skin crawl'? Im betting not. Ive had bad experiences with gays as well, there's a 'bad apple in any group' *cough*BrotherBuz*cough*Slojo*cough*weed4cash*cough*
> 
> ...


i just commented on this in another my thread on another forum, different topic:

_"why so entitled?_

_must come with the badge"_



"*No entitlement at all. Did you see any exclamations? Or mean smilies? Or condescending talk? No.*

*ALL you saw was the solution to you having to read my posts. The path of least resistance. Without any animosity whatsoever. So, see, YOU are creating your stress and anger and your mind is making up all sorts of theories and conspiracies. You exude anger and hate. It isn't MY fault or responsibility. idk what the reasons are. And until you can get past this hate you seem to have inside, you will continue to be angry and therefore never find true happiness.*

*Again, if i annoy, anger, scare, or otherwise offend you, the solution is quite simple. Stay outta my thread*.






__________________




"





i posted this in response to a guy coming into a thread that i created. Calling names, making threats, making false accusations, etc. Open conversation is a must, imho.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 1, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> No, i am NOT a homosexual.



Originally Posted by *BrotherBuz* 
"You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment you made about homosexuality causing your skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all."

"This is his business, however, you/we shouldn't have to explain to him or anyone else why homosexuality make our skin crawl. He should already know that many find this act disgusting, to say the least and Romans 1:26,27 condemns it."


Originally Posted by *budlover*
"Agreed Bro. i should NEVER have to explain why i feel a certain way. If i were gay and that was my priority, i would shout it from the rooftops."


----------



## budlover13 (May 1, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Originally Posted by *BrotherBuz*
> "You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment you made about homosexuality causing your skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all."
> 
> "This is his business, however, you/we shouldn't have to explain to him or anyone else why homosexuality make our skin crawl. He should already know that many find this act disgusting, to say the least and Romans 1:26,27 condemns it."
> ...


Ummm, thank you...... i think Brother.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Ummm, thank you...... i think Brother.


I give you props for finding any meaning in that post, i couldn't.

It seems he was trying to point something out about me admitting being gay, but i really don't see it, and it would be a lie if i did. 

Just more self delusion Brother!


----------



## budlover13 (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, the your quote sonded like that and then he quoted me. And the only link i really saw was gay. And since i am one VERY happy individual, i guess i am gay. At least in the formal English form of the word. So since i didn't see it as an insult, i figured it MUST be a compliment. Since men of God are supposed to try to be a positive, uplifting, GAY influence on this earth, imho.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 2, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> The important thing to remember as you walk away from this thread is that, as much as we like to think it, these bad apples do not represent the whole anymore.



Wake-up . . . Wake-up. You better look around dude and smell the coffee. Lol Lol


----------



## KlosetKing (May 2, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Wake-up . . . Wake-up. You better look around dude and smell the coffee. Lol Lol


 Ya i suppose your right. I should just start assuming that ALL religious people are naive, arrogant, and incapable of critical thinking or rational thought.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Yeah, LOL! i got into a fight with a gay co-worker(he was my supervisor) one time(if you can call it that 'cuz it was the proverbial "i hit him, he hit the floor").


That's assault, he would have pressed charges. You're a cop, you know that!


----------



## budlover13 (May 2, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> That's assault, he would have pressed charges. You're a cop, you know that!


Technically, since yes, i was. What i committed in the state of California is known as battery. Which the officer on scene(yes, he called) made the determination that my battery of him came as a direct result of _his_ assault on _me._

In California, assault is the act of attempting to batter. In other words, if i throw a punch and miss, i am guilty of assault. If i throw a punch and connect, i am guilty of battery. The law varies by state and country, but this is a commonly accepted version.

Ad Hominem, 
Post Hoc Ergo Procter Hoc, Ad Lapidem, 
Untestable fallacy, Red Herring, Loaded Question, and Strawman.

Try again.


----------



## budlover13 (May 2, 2011)

Well, at least you know that you have plenty of mistakes to learn from.

*Ad Hominem? Not.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 2, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> ". . . my battery of him came as a direct result of _his_ assault on _me._


How did he assuault you?


----------



## KlosetKing (May 2, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> How did he assuault you?


 This question makes sense coming from you, since you go around blindly insulting people, just to accuse them of the very same (without proof). Im still waiting for your quotes of when i insulted you like you claim.


----------



## abe supercro (May 2, 2011)

i recently had two homies that showed up and "wanted to talk to me about jesus". i live in the boonies so i really only get a solicitor or two per year. still, i'm gonna have some custom _no soliciting signs_ made soon.

I reply to jesus dudes, "I don't have time right now". To which senior jesus dude says, "I'll Tell You what I'm Going To Do" as he's going for some bs literature most likely. Wham, my door slams shut, in their face just as he gets the last word of his f'n sentence out. 

while i don't like solicitors, i'm still more forgiving of them than the zealots and their presumptuous rhetoric.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 2, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> How did he assuault you?


Your story doesn't hold water and I smell shit. Are you a lying cop?


----------



## bajafox (May 2, 2011)

I once let one of these religious guys talk to me and tell me everything he had to say, only if I could do the same in return. He agree'd and I let him speak and I genuinely listened, when he was done I invited him in to smoke a bowl with me, lol. He said he couldn't blah blah blah because of his church, I told him he wasn't free to make his own mind and that's why I would never enter his religion.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 2, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Your story doesn't hold water and I smell shit. Are you a lying cop?


 Hahaha, leave it to you to laugh off someones story (that doesn't really sound all that implausible to me at all) as BS, yet blindly continue to defend stories like Noahs Ark and Adam and Eve with absurd tenacity.

You guys are all alike.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 2, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Hahaha, leave it to you to laugh off someones story (that doesn't really sound all that implausible to me at all) as BS, yet blindly continue to defend stories like Noahs Ark and Adam and Eve with absurd tenacity.


You forgot a couple, *Sodom* and *Gomorrah*. The two cities that God destroyed because of homosexuality-remember!


----------



## KlosetKing (May 2, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> You forgot a couple, *Sodom* and *Gomorrah*. The two cities that God destroyed because of homosexuality-remember!


-edit- removed
-reason- im done moving off topic here. I wont let you pull me into another debate about a different topic while there are so many still unaddressed by you.



BrotherBuz said:


> Where you at? He's in the kloset. Lol Lol


You really are just a troll. You have lost any credibility you ever may of thought you had sir.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 3, 2011)

^^^ Don't allow the door to hit your ass on your way out!!!


----------



## karri0n (May 3, 2011)

I can't follow the last three pages of klosetking, budlover, and Brotherbuz at all. Nor can I even tell what your stance is on the issue. I also can't figure out how this thread's topic became anything to do with homosexuality - there's another thread about that below.

Which of the three of you are Christian? Are any of you mormon or JW? 

I like the pup in your pic Brotherbuz. And the bud in yours KK.


----------



## karri0n (May 3, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> i just commented on this in another my thread on another forum, different topic:
> 
> _"why so entitled?_
> 
> ...


Did you quote the wrong quote? I don't understand the why so entitled comment - and it looks like KK was agreeing with you in the post you quoted. I didn't see anyone complaining about your posts and creating stress and anger.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

karri0n said:


> Did you quote the wrong quote? I don't understand the why so entitled comment - and it looks like KK was agreeing with you in the post you quoted. I didn't see anyone complaining about your posts and creating stress and anger.


This post was acyually just a conversation that KK and i were having regarding the rules of debate and entitlement. The quote was from a different conversation on a different forum.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 3, 2011)

karri0n said:


> I can't follow the last three pages of klosetking, budlover, and Brotherbuz at all. Nor can I even tell what your stance is on the issue. I also can't figure out how this thread's topic became anything to do with homosexuality - there's another thread about that below.
> 
> Which of the three of you are Christian? Are any of you mormon or JW?
> 
> I like the pup in your pic Brotherbuz. And the bud in yours KK.


 Thanks!
I do not blame you at all for being confused during the last few pages. If you read the other thread that Buz is arguing with people in, the same thing has happened. Its about 40 pages of him dodging questions by asking new ones, insulting people, and trying to change topic when people offer answers to his 'doubts'.

Many of our questions/answers have been quite polite, but arguing with idiots is rarely easy. And while we have tried our best to keep the discussion on topic and humbly stated, he has repeatedly pulled us off track.


budlover13 said:


> You can thank BrotherBuz for the rotating topics. lol


Exactly. The second he starts to lose ground in an argument (reference debate over spehere, or debate over amphibian evolution) he will toss out an insult or two then try to shift the topic somewhere else.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

Hell, i've been in this thread since the start and *i'm* confused! That's the tactic of someone that has no leg to stand on.

Red Herring
An attempt to divert the argument or change the subject
Examples:
Person A- "Bush should have been tried as a war criminal."
Person B- "What about all the other people in the world that commit crimes and get away with it? What about that justice not served? In fact, the murder rate in Romania is bla bla yack yack....."

And i won't clutter any more by posting the other logical fallacies being used.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 3, 2011)

^^^


BrotherBuz said:


> Your story doesn't hold water and I smell shit. Are you a lying cop?


I've asked for clarification on that made-up story of years, but you continue to dodge.



budlover13 said:


> Hell, i've been in this thread since the start and *i'm* confused!


Lets see if I can help you out: Answer question about made up story.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> I've asked for clarification on that made-up story of years, but you continue to dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I can help you out: Answer question about made up story.


Well, i AM a lying cop! LOL!

Ummmm, it is YOUR(in your mind's eye) made up story. What question would you like me to answer? i think i've answered quite a few. You didn't LISTEN, but...........typical.


----------



## DelSlow (May 3, 2011)

Hey budlover, since you're an ex-cop:

How often do cops pocket money/drugs after raids?


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Hey budlover, since you're an ex-cop:
> 
> How often do cops pocket money/drugs after raids?


Quite often in my experience. MOSTLY pot though. Other stuff, idk.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

A lot call it "untraceable evidence". Like a "throw-away". Not ALL, not 1/2, but SOME.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> ^ ^ ^ I smell a lying, stinking, "pig". . .


OINK! OPINK! LOL! Bro!


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

Billy! That line was.....ummmmmm, that bud was awesome!


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 3, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> What question would you like me to answer


The one about you punching your supervisor. How is it that the "victim" didn't press assault charges against you?


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> The one about you punching your supervisor. How is it that the "victim" didn't press &#8220;assault&#8221; charges against you?


As explained earlier..........i defended myself against his assault by comitting battery. JUSTIFIED battery, but whooped his ass nonetheless.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 3, 2011)

Are you saying that your State Law considers his words to you an assault?


----------



## DelSlow (May 3, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> A lot call it "untraceable evidence". Like a "throw-away". Not ALL, not 1/2, but SOME.


One of my friends got pulled over and had a small bag. The cop asked if he had drugs, he said yes. The cop told him to throw it on the ground. He did, and the cop told him he could go. But in the rear view mirror my friend saw the cop pick up the bag and pocket it  

Better than going to jail


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 3, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Are you saying that your State Law considers his words to you an assault?


Sir, this isn't a very good time to dodge and run.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> As explained earlier..........i defended myself against his assault by comitting battery. JUSTIFIED battery, but whooped his ass nonetheless.


Yes, the threat to carry out a physical action upon me while possessing the means to do so is an assault.

And the threat was unwanted sexual advances.


----------



## budlover13 (May 3, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Sir, this isn't a very good time to dodge and run.


Sorry Bro. i had some bud to smoke.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 3, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Yes, the threat to carry out a physical action upon me while possessing the means to do so is an assault.
> 
> And the threat was unwanted sexual advances.


Fascinating!


----------



## Unnk (May 3, 2011)

"You know those people that come to your house at 7:00 in the morning and wake you out of bed? I get up and go to the door, naked.

The lady at the door asks, in a heavy country accent, "Have you found Jesus?"

I reply, "No, but do you want to come in side and help find him?" "


Robin Williams


----------



## abe supercro (May 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIWB-Neyj-c&playnext=1&list=PLEC2E2CCAE07099E7

what the heck sequence o button does a guy have to go thru to get the you tube video o robin williams on mary jane topics here to actually be embedded, i must be impaired technically, o well


----------



## mindphuk (May 4, 2011)

Anyone ever watch House? 

[House opens the door]
Witness: Have you heard the Good News? 
House: Miley Cyrus is playing third night at the Spectrum? 
Witness: Happiness is possible, not just in this life, but the next. 
House: Ohh you&#8217;re selling religion, I&#8217;m sorry, I bought some Islam yesterday. [Slams door shut]


----------



## laurence oneill (May 4, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Umm, they don't need to ask me to buy something to be a salesman. Your selling the religion, and arguing on that point (on your behalf) would be moot. You don't need to be asking me for money to be 'selling' me something.
> 
> 
> Your a backwards viewed, close minded homophobe (admitted), and you are trying to defend yourself? This sentence alone makes me wonder why im even typing this? Fuck, your turning me into a troll. I don't need evidence dude, you just provided it for me.
> ...



dude im an athiest and you are sounding like a jackass leave the guy alone hes just telling you what he experienced in life.....i too dissagree with some things he said but im not talking shit or running my mouth bc im not smart about religion so i keep my mouth shut....and why dont you understand the fact hes not a part of the jw cult anymore he said it like five times dumbass......the only reason im defending him is bc you are just as stuck up as any current jesus freak just with a diffrent view. you really should learn to read and understand you are no better than them.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 5, 2011)

laurence oneill said:


> dude im an athiest and you are sounding like a jackass leave the guy alone hes just telling you what he experienced in life.....i too dissagree with some things he said but im not talking shit or running my mouth bc im not smart about religion so i keep my mouth shut....and why dont you understand the fact hes not a part of the jw cult anymore he said it like five times dumbass......the only reason im defending him is bc you are just as stuck up as any current jesus freak just with a diffrent view. you really should learn to read and understand you are no better than them.


Welcome to RIU, and the thread. Now i recommend reading the other 18 pages of this thread and understanding why the disdain is portrayed the way it is.
Also, i am not atheist, i am agnostic.
I only have a problem with people representing anecdotes and stories as fact.


----------



## secretweapon (May 5, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Welcome to RIU, and the thread. Now i recommend reading the other 18 pages of this thread and understanding why the disdain is portrayed the way it is.
> Also, i am not atheist, i am agnostic.
> I only have a problem with people representing anecdotes and stories as fact.


Uhh the bible is fact. That's a fact.


----------



## budlover13 (May 5, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> Uhh the bible is fact. That's a fact.


A manipulated collection of teachings.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 5, 2011)

secretweapon said:


> Uhh the bible is fact. That's a fact.


 The bible is not fact simply because you say it is, and things do not exists simply because people 'claim' they do.

"Thus sayeth the great creature in the sky".


----------



## laurence oneill (May 5, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Welcome to RIU, and the thread. Now i recommend reading the other 18 pages of this thread and understanding why the disdain is portrayed the way it is.
> Also, i am not atheist, i am agnostic.
> I only have a problem with people representing anecdotes and stories as fact.


im just saying that that the guy wasnt preaching and he was sharing his life experience which just so happens to be diffrent than what either one of us has experienced.. i did read this whole thread .. to be honest i feel the bibel is here for moral guidence through life and not to be praised...and anyway death is a dmt trip from what i understand so god is really in your head and nowhere else.


----------



## laurence oneill (May 5, 2011)

and besides the moormans are correct dont you watch southpark now that show is fact and should be taken seriously....lmao


----------



## KlosetKing (May 5, 2011)

laurence oneill said:


> and besides the moormans are correct dont you watch southpark now that show is fact and should be taken seriously....lmao


 Lol if you saw the episode on Mormons then i clap sir (have seen very few things ever be so funny, yet rip apart the logic so thoroughly =D)

And i agree, if he had just expressed his thoughts and moved on. But he didnt, and he expressed his anecdotes (and the bible) as fact, which they are not.

I also want to point out, that at times, i have gotten a bit 'confused'. I've been carrying on two different arguments with him at the same time in two different threads. All it takes is a bowl or two, and im replying to one thread about the other and vis-a-vis. So i apologize if it isn't always cohesive.


----------



## karri0n (May 5, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> I've been carrying on two different arguments with him at the same time in two different threads. All it takes is a bowl or two, and im replying to one thread about the other and vis-a-vis. So i apologize if it isn't always cohesive.



That's really not that cool - no insult intended. Just try to keep it straight.

That south park episode was awesome. I would love to see The Book of Mormon on broadway, or at least a taping of it. Matt and Trey rock.


----------



## laurence oneill (May 5, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Lol if you saw the episode on Mormons then i clap sir (have seen very few things ever be so funny, yet rip apart the logic so thoroughly =D)
> 
> And i agree, if he had just expressed his thoughts and moved on. But he didnt, and he expressed his anecdotes (and the bible) as fact, which they are not.
> 
> I also want to point out, that at times, i have gotten a bit 'confused'. I've been carrying on two different arguments with him at the same time in two different threads. All it takes is a bowl or two, and im replying to one thread about the other and vis-a-vis. So i apologize if it isn't always cohesive.


damn i didnt know this was going on in two threads .....which thread i wanna see what he said and if i should join you in bashing him..but he was okay in what he said here so thats the only reason i said anything


----------



## budlover13 (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, he's a fighter alright. Not the smartest fighter, but then again, neither am i. I believe the thread is called "Why is the Bible considered the word of God". Circular logic if i've ever seen it.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 5, 2011)

karri0n said:


> That's really not that cool - no insult intended. Just try to keep it straight.


Well ya, i said i made a mistake, and trolling was not intended. The problem is he offers no valid argument, just nonsensical trash and then moves on to insults (which i have quotes of from both threads).

But again, getting confused and traversing threads, was not intentional. Never said it was 'cool'.


karri0n said:


> That south park episode was awesome. I would love to see The Book of Mormon on broadway, or at least a taping of it. Matt and Trey rock.


Loved the episode, and im getting desperate enough to try to find a cam of that play =D


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> The important thing to remember as you walk away from this thread (i have to remind myself every time) is that, as much as we like to think it, these bad apples do not represent the whole anymore.


Correction this is what one must remember:

Originally Posted by *thexception*
".* . .U want people to bring proof to u, bring proof that they are just stories, bring proof that this outdated information is not as important or doesnt have as much meaning as it did...2,000 years ago. I will give you proof, the mere acceptance by the larger majority around the world on planet earth that do believe in a higher power and in Jesus, & in the bible. The acceptance that has been & will continue to be for another 2,000 years if earth last that long. What more proof do u need?*"


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> If things were still run the way your great book says it should be, we would still be killing gays, lynching negroes, enslaving populations and murdering non-believers.


Most of what you mention took place under the "mosaic law" and have come to pass. Since you're not a bible scholar,you wouldn't know that.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> A manipulated collection of teachings.


Then how would you explain the *Dead Sea Scrolls*, reading today as it did 2,000 years ago? This is physical evidence, a reasonable person wouldn't ignore. Some people close their eyes to such prove, or you one? You can't touch that!!


----------



## sniffer (May 6, 2011)

i always try to invite them in , then talk about the devil and demons ;D


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> The bible is not fact simply because you say it is, and things do not exists simply because people 'claim' they do. "Thus sayeth the great creature in the sky".


Thus sayeth the kloset man.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Correction this is what one must remember:
> 
> Originally Posted by *thexception*
> ".* . .U want people to bring proof to u, bring proof that they are just stories, bring proof that this outdated information is not as important or doesnt have as much meaning as it did...2,000 years ago. I will give you proof, the mere acceptance by the larger majority around the world on planet earth that do believe in a higher power and in Jesus, & in the bible. The acceptance that has been & will continue to be for another 2,000 years if earth last that long. What more proof do u need?*"


_
Argumentum ad populum_ (appeal to belief, appeal to the majority, appeal to the people): where a proposition is claimed to be true or good solely because many people believe it to be so. 
Sorry, but many many people believe many many dumb things. Just because it is commonly accepted does not make it fact.



BrotherBuz said:


> Most of what you mention took place under the "mosaic law" and have come to pass. Since you're not a bible scholar,you wouldn't know that.


 And since gays still make your 'skin crawl' merely for _being gay,_ id bet not as much has changed as you think.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Then how would you explain the *Dead Sea Scrolls*, reading today as it did 2,000 years ago? This is physical evidence, a reasonable person wouldn't ignore. Some people close their eyes to such prove, or you one? You can't touch that!!


 Please tell me why they have banned several books out of the DSS then? This has been asked before...


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> You miss read Klosetking. He is curious about creation, but his life style keep getting in the way. He was offended by that comment *Slojo* made to him about homosexuality causing his skin to crawl. This hurt him real bad, because he's either a butting or full-blown homosexual. His name bares it all.
> 
> This is his business, however, you/we shouldn't have to explain to him or anyone else why homosexuality make our skin crawl. He should already know that many find this act disgusting, to say the least and *Romans 1:26,27* condemns it.





budlover13 said:


> Agreed Bro. i should NEVER have to explain why i feel a certain way. If i were gay and that was my priority, i would shout it from the rooftops. i'm not, but i AM a smoker. So i shout THAT from the rooftops.


Most agree, except for those in the Kloset!!


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Sorry, but many many people believe many many dumb things. Just because it is commonly accepted does not make it fact.


You mean commonly accepted ideas like the earth hanging upon nothing and being round. *Job 26:7* and *Isaiah 40:22 *

Yeah! most people do believe this-except you. LoL LoL


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> Please tell me why they have banned several books out of the *DSS* then? This has been asked before...


I don't know what you're referring to.


----------



## budlover13 (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Then how would you explain the *Dead Sea Scrolls*, reading today as it did 2,000 years ago? This is physical evidence, a reasonable person wouldn't ignore. Some people close their eyes to such prove, or you one? You can't touch that!!


Yeah, the Dead Sea Scrolls that only got partially used. You know, those "other" books of the Bible? ANYONE can pick through a collection of info and pick out only that which support his ideas.


----------



## KlosetKing (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> I don't know what you're referring to.


Yes you do, but, its off topic for this thread. It has been asked a few times here, and even more times in the other thread, but continue your dodging.

I will not be replying to this thread anymore (after this post) as it officially doesn't have a thing to do with what it started with anymore. The other thread, while still merely a troll gathering, is at least still on topic. (im betting i wont see you there anymore after i post this). If you feel like answering any of the many questions you have successfully dodged so far, we will all be eagerly waiting in the appropriate thread.


----------



## laurence oneill (May 6, 2011)

i love how defencive these guys get when asked a question they cant answer


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> And since gays still make your 'skin crawl' merely for _being gay,_ id bet not as much has changed as you think.


I never said they make my skin crawl. However, the homosexual act itself is very "loathsome", but I never met a gay I didn't like-honestly.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

laurence oneill said:


> im just saying that that the guy wasnt preaching and he was sharing his life experience which just so happens to be diffrent than what either one of us has experienced.. i did read this whole thread .. to be honest i feel the bibel is here for moral guidence through life


This doesn't matter to *Klosetman*, because he has a different agenda. His goal is "condone" homosexuality, regardless to what others my think. Judging form his post here and in the other threads, he's in denial about his sexuality-still in the Kloset. This is why he can't tolerate comments like the one Slojo made about.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Yeah, the Dead Sea Scrolls that only got partially used. You know, those "other" books of the Bible? ANYONE can pick through a collection of info and pick out only that which support his ideas.


Sir, you're sounding like a fool again.


----------



## budlover13 (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Sir, you're sounding like a fool again.


Sure Bro.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

karri0n said:


> That's really not that cool - no insult intended. Just try to keep it straight.



Looks like Klosetman is confused again. LOL LOL


----------



## boneheadbob (May 6, 2011)

Regardless of their religious beliefs, these people burn with a passion to help their fellow man.
Instead of saying to myself " these people are wrong, they are trying to convert me, I bet they go out drinking tonight, etc. I like to use it as a teaching moment.

I wont usually spend a lot of time with them but I give them a moment to listen and maybe learn something. I am always respectful even if I disagree with them from the start. Many times there is some eye candy if its JW or Seventh Dayers.

If nothing else use it as an oppurtunity to work on your debating skills. Just dont get mad if you lose.


----------



## mindphuk (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Then how would you explain the *Dead Sea Scrolls*, reading today as it did 2,000 years ago? This is physical evidence, a reasonable person wouldn't ignore. Some people close their eyes to such prove, or you one? You can't touch that!!


Two separate threads you have made this claim yet have never said, let alone expalin what you think this evidence is. Are you trying to claim that scribes cannot copy a book without divine guidance or something? What do you say then about the the parts of the bible found in the caves in Qumran that are not in your bible?


----------



## DelSlow (May 6, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> This doesn't matter to *Klosetman*, because he has a different agenda. His goal is "condone" homosexuality, regardless to what others my think. Judging form his post here and in the other threads, he's in denial about his sexuality-still in the Kloset. This is why he can't tolerate comments like the one Slojo made about.


Dude, there's nothing wrong with being gay. Now bend over


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 6, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> Dude, there's nothing wrong with being gay. Now bend over


A sick Dog would be a better match.


----------



## abe supercro (May 7, 2011)

strangers that have no business at your door should be ignored or marched off your property. plain old good sense. now and then everyone needs a kind word, or a new friend... but a degree of objectivity and skepticism is nearly a requirement to survive, or not end up getting played by some random solicitor. 

back to off topic banter...


----------



## Brazko (May 7, 2011)

off topic banter.... (As the law stands in my state, battery is touching somebody and can be remembered by taking a bat and beating them with it, while assualt is the threat of violence.. Whenever it's reported in the news, they usually use the term incorrectly but yes it depends on the state you're in I guess.)


Anyhow, I had a few visits over the last few months by Mormons & JW.. The first time I was visited by MM and I talked with the guys for a little bit. I'm usually interested in what type of knowledge they are working with and like to get a good grasp of what type of person they are. They never tried using any type of biblical literature but made small talk about life and related the general used qoutes of how God is good and knowing to the situation. I was busy at the time and after about 10mins or so I started giving them it's time to "rap it up" vibe, so the vibe was felt and they said they would be back to visit. I was kinda looking forward to them coming back because I did want to actually probe their mind with some of my own questions. 

Not, even two days later, some JW came to my door and I just laughed to myself saying it must be that time. It was two ladies and although I was somewhat busy, I was willing to listen but their opening line was how was I doing with employment and the sign of the times and shit. But I was like I've been doing well. Besides being self-employed, I also work at a job where the postion is indpependent of sort in relation to what the ecomony may be doing (knock on wood). Anyhow not to get off topic, I was ready to end the conversation because I knew that this wasn't going to be a discussion about God/god/life but an all out recruit session. So I let them know I was busy at the time and that I would accept their literature to read and yes, they could get back to me later. I really wasn't interested but I thought it to be polite. I just might be feeling good that day they do show up and may wish to talk to them a bit.

Well, time passed and a few weeks ago they visited again, this time they brought a Sir with them while the other lady set in the car. This time I was really busy getting ready to walk out the door, as a matter of fact I thought they were the people I was waiting on. My wife saw them at the door and ran...  And yes, I did laugh at her and went to open the door. Anyway, the guy props my glass door open as if in the manner of he's not going to be shut out (this is amusing to me). So, he goes into his hook line sinker speech but I cut him off saying, I'm sorry but I'm in the process of leaving and that I cannot talk now. He then offers me some new special literature I didn't have last time they visited and wanted to know if I enjoyed the last piece. I told them yes I enjoyed it, thanks and have a nice day (I was being a lil aggressive in manner by now). 

Well, now I think about that whole ordeal with them and wonder if I should start extreme means like some others I've seen do? But then again, I really do like embracing moments of life and that there is something to learn always. However I'm getting pretty tired of this crew, so I think I'll make things clear next time, especially if I'm busy again. I will take that as a resounding indication to the fact of we having nothing at this time in our life to discuss.

sorry....., so now back to your scheduled program...


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 7, 2011)

ha they knocked on my door today i just take what they offering magazines and just say thank you


----------



## Carne Seca (May 7, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> A sick Dog would be a better match.


By their fruits ye shall know them. This quote tells me all I need to know about you. By the way, being gay doesn't mean we (said this before) spend the whole day butt-fucking each other. Your dislike of homosexuals isn't a personal dislike, it's a cultural bias influenced by the Bible and your denomination. You never met a homosexual you didn't like? I'm surprised you didn't choke on that bit of hypocrisy.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 8, 2011)

^^^ What I meant was, I don't like the act itself. The people I've met were very agreeable.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 8, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> ^^^ What I meant was, I don't like the act itself. The people I've met were very agreeable.


The act of what, love? You don't like people loving each other and committing to each other? 

The surprising thing is you "straight guys" (and I use the term loosely) take up a lot of time thinking about what we do in the bedroom more than we do. And, I'm sure you've watched a plethora of porn involving anal sex with women and loved it. Hypocrite.


----------



## Beansly (May 8, 2011)

so much haterism...
Ever heard of a no soliciting sign?


----------



## budlover13 (May 8, 2011)

Beansly said:


> so much haterism...
> Ever heard of a no soliciting sign?


My old boss had one that was funny as hell to me. Handmade. "No Solicitors, No Witnesses, No Prosletyzing, No Politics. Oh yeah. Child-molesters and Rapists Allowed by Appointment Only."


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 8, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The act of what, love? You don't like people loving each other and committing to each other?


&#8220;A man will leave his father and his mother and he must stick to his wife and they must become one flesh.&#8221; *Genesis 2:24 *


----------



## dam612 (May 8, 2011)

my two big dogs usually deter people after ~15 seconds


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 9, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> The act of what, love? You don't like people loving each other and committing to each other?



"That is why God gave them up to disgraceful sexual appetites, for both their females changed the natural use of themselves into one contrary to nature; 27 and likewise even the males left the natural use of the female and became violently inflamed in their lust toward one another, males with males, working what is obscene and receiving in themselves the full recompense, which was due for their error." *Romans 1:26-27*


----------



## DelSlow (May 9, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> "That is why God gave them up to disgraceful sexual appetites, for both their females changed the natural use of themselves into one contrary to nature; 27 and likewise even the males left the natural use of the female and became violently inflamed in their lust toward one another, males with males, working what is obscene and receiving in themselves the full recompense, which was due for their error." *Romans 1:26-27*


Que????????


----------



## mtotty (May 9, 2011)

lol i always wanted to do the body outline with religious pamphlets around the area


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 10, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> ha they knocked on my door today i just take what they offering magazines and just say thank you


Thats's just too simple.


----------



## DelSlow (May 10, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> What . . . cat got your tongue?


You can't take historical fiction/folk tales and present it as fact.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 10, 2011)

Giving people lsd w/ out them knowing?! Just beyond effed up!


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 10, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> You can't take historical fiction/folk tales and present it as fact.


I can when their in fossilized in bedrock. You betcha!


----------



## Heisenberg (May 10, 2011)

DelSlow said:


> You can't take historical fiction/folk tales and present it as fact.


On the contrary. When someone is unconcerned with reality, they are able to draw from an unlimited supply of false facts, made-up history and manipulative logic. It is those on the side of truth who are limited by being genuine.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 11, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> When someone is unconcerned with reality, they are able to draw from an unlimited supply of false facts, made-up history and manipulative logic.


Wrong thread buddy!!


----------



## Harrekin (May 11, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> I can when their in fossilized in bedrock. You betcha!


There is fossilised evidence to prove the contents of the Bible? Would you care to enlighten me with a link, if you can PROVE it to me, Ill sign up for whatever religion you are, genuinely. Seriously, I think "Religion + Proof = Win" and it would probably convert pretty much everyone worldwide. 

Your Bible does tell you to preach the word to all, if you can PROVE to me it's fact with evidence, that would be considered you doing what your good book says...if not your kinda denying what your the same book says.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 11, 2011)

Harrekin said:


> There is fossilised evidence to prove the contents of the Bible? Would you care to enlighten me with a link . . ."


http://www.darwinsdilemma.org/darwins-dilemma.php

http://www.inplainsite.org/html/the_dead_sea_scrolls.html


----------



## Harrekin (May 11, 2011)

First link, out of date data by about 150 years, Darwin was actually proven MORE correct after he died.

Second link; so if I had a 3000 year old ficticious book based on reality, does that actually prove the contents of the book, or does it just prove the book existed?

Neither of these points validate anything IN the book, they just prove IT ITSELF is old.

EDIT: You still aint answered my post in the other thread about the transitional links in our bodies right now (appendix, tail bone, most of our tonsils) since your hating on Darwin so much. God just give us pointless organs/structures?


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 11, 2011)

All you have to say is (with a smile) "I'm Mormon, I have enough awesomeness" They usually say, "Oh!" It catches them off guard, even if they are Mormon, then shut the door. It's nice & waste no ones time.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 11, 2011)

That's too nice don't you think ?


----------



## Harrekin (May 11, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> That's too nice don't you think ?


 Dodging again.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 11, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> That's too nice don't you think ?


What's wrong w/ nice? It never fails.


----------



## lonewolflife (May 11, 2011)

There just doing what the bible tells them and are preaching god word to their neighbors give them a break you dont make fun of schizos or the disabled do you? same line of thinking cant handle life so they put it in someone elses hands in there case god.


----------



## Carne Seca (May 11, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> All you have to say is (with a smile) "I'm Mormon, I have enough awesomeness" They usually say, "Oh!" It catches them off guard, even if they are Mormon, then shut the door. It's nice & waste no ones time.


Being a Mormon I can say that tactic doesn't work. That just inflames them because they are convinced Mormons are going to hell. My mom chased a bunch of zealots out of our garden with a hoe when they refused to leave and continued preaching about the evils of "Mormonism". I laughed so hard I had tears rolling down my face.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Being a Mormon I can say that tactic doesn't work. That just inflames them because they are convinced Mormons are going to hell. My mom chased a bunch of zealots out of our garden with a hoe when they refused to leave and continued preaching about the evils of "Mormonism". I laughed so hard I had tears rolling down my face.



lol @ Mom chasing people w/ a hoe!


----------



## budlover13 (May 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Being a Mormon I can say that tactic doesn't work. That just inflames them because they are convinced Mormons are going to hell. My mom chased a bunch of zealots out of our garden with a hoe when they refused to leave and continued preaching about the evils of "Mormonism". I laughed so hard I had tears rolling down my face.


LOL! Funny story! 

i remember being taught by the Nazarene Church that if one converted to Mormonism, they were doomed to hell. Unless, of course, they saw the error of their ways and repented and came back to the REAL church. LOL!!!!


----------



## Carne Seca (May 11, 2011)

PigTails & PeanutButter said:


> lol @ Mom chasing people w/ a hoe!


Picture a 5'4 Latina with a sailor's vocabulary and a Lewis Black temperament. She has been the scandal of my dad's family since he married her. They were even counting off the days when she first got pregnant. They were convinced he got her pregnant and that's why they married. We just celebrated their 56th wedding anniversary.


----------



## budlover13 (May 11, 2011)

Carne Seca said:


> Picture a 5'4 Latina with a sailor's vocabulary and a Lewis Black temperament. She has been the scandal of my dad's family since he married her. They were even counting off the days when she first got pregnant. They were convinced he got her pregnant and that's why they married. We just celebrated their 56th wedding anniversary.


Congrats! My parents celebrate their 50th on Saturday. Sad that it's rare to even see a silver anniversary these days, let alone a golden one.


----------



## budlover13 (May 11, 2011)

And since i grew up in a predominantly Latino area, i can picture it prfectly!

i had a buddy who had gotten a letter from an ex girl-friend that had looked him up and for 2 months, when he got home from work he had to drop his drawers and let her smell him! LOL!!!! MENTAL PIC!!!!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 11, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> And since i grew up in a predominantly Latino area, i can picture it prfectly!
> 
> i had a buddy who had gotten a letter from an ex girl-friend that had looked him up and for 2 months, when he got home from work he had to drop his drawers and let her smell him! LOL!!!! MENTAL PIC!!!!


lol, what?!


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 11, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> LOL! Funny story!
> 
> i remember being taught by the Nazarene Church that if one converted to Mormonism, they were doomed to hell. Unless, of course, they saw the error of their ways and repented and came back to the REAL church. LOL!!!!



LOLOLOLOL!!!!! wow!


----------



## budlover13 (May 11, 2011)

No joke huh? i didn't believe him until i went over for dinner and he and his wife stepped into the laundry-room!


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 11, 2011)

^^^ How does your conscious allow you to smoke dope while being a Mormon?


----------



## Windsblow (May 12, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> ^^^ How does your conscious allow you to smoke dope while being a Mormon?


Her conscience is hers not her religions. Also, the Mormon religion doesn't take a stance on personal decisions like smoking medical marijuana. The Mormon church has very different approaches to church/personal relationships. Infact the guy who wrote pigtails script for MMJ is a big wig (which doesn't really mean anything) in our church.


----------



## Windsblow (May 12, 2011)

My wife just smacked me on the back of the head for answering her questions. LOL


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 12, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> That was your wife?


Yes, & I would've answered it the same way!


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 13, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> On the contrary. When someone is unconcerned with reality, they are able to draw from an unlimited supply of false facts, made-up history and manipulative logic. It is those on the side of truth who are limited by being genuine.


Sir, you remind me of a person who has lived in a cave since birth, chained to the wall. Someone comes along and leads you out of the cave, but the sun is too bright, so back into the cave you go, watching shadows on the wall, thinking its reality. Please tell me you dont have any children.


----------



## Deltsy85 (May 14, 2011)

Im thinking a great way to get rid of the religious nuts at your door is "if you have a medicinal license for cannabis" to tear out a page from whatever literature they hand you and use it to roll a fresh one right in front of them.
That ensures you don't even receive any junk mail after this encounter.


----------



## abe supercro (May 14, 2011)

Heisenberg's comment sounds informed. Intelligent Realist.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 15, 2011)

I thought Mormons couldn't drink alcohol, caffeine, etc. Did the rules change?


----------



## don2009 (May 17, 2011)

So lets back to the topic, I just dont answer the door for most ppl.


----------



## Windsblow (May 18, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> I thought Mormons couldn't drink alcohol, caffeine, etc. Did the rules change?


Mormons drink Caffeine. There are very few choose not to and they are the outliers and them not drinking caffiene has really nothing to do with the religion. Mormon are advised to reframe from drinking alcohol but if you drink it doesn't get you kicked out or anything.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 19, 2011)

^^^ That makes sense.


----------



## PigTails & PeanutButter (May 20, 2011)

don2009 said:


> So lets back to the topic, I just dont answer the door for most ppl.


Most of the time when people are at my door, it's those crazy tweeking palm tree cutter guys. Annoying, but easier to say no to.


----------



## abe supercro (May 20, 2011)

are they always who they say they are? immediate dna sample, then away!


----------



## budlover13 (May 23, 2011)

Had a young lady come to my door yesterday. Asked if i was Catholic. i said no. She said thanks and left. Pretty cool!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 25, 2011)

Just teabag them instead. Everyone wins, that way.


BlazedMonkey said:


> Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.
> 
> How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??
> 
> ...


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 25, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Had a young lady come to my door yesterday. Asked if i was Catholic. i said no. She said thanks and left. Pretty cool!


Wow! So, you were decent this time.


----------



## budlover13 (May 25, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Wow! So, you were decent this time.


Yeah buz, i usually am and i was. Because she was too.

See, i just had a LONG talk with my 11 year old son and explained to him that all the drama that goes on, me yelling or grounding or punishing him is brought on by his own behavior. So if he didn't want the drama he needed to modify his behavior. It's called personal responsibility. When i ask him a question or tell him to do something, he doesn't always listen. Actually today i had to repeat myself 4 x twice and 3 times once. Even when he DOES listen, he quite often doesn't HEAR what is being said. So, when i get upset for repeating myself and ground his butt from whatever happens to be his favorite thing at the time it is HIS fault. Not MY responsibility.

The lady to whom i dropped my bath towel was pushy, rude since she wouldn't accept that i had to get ready for work, and quite honestly is lucky i didn't kick her ass when i pulled the door to and she tried to stop me. 

So, in review of the incident had she just left when i politely asked her to do so the 1st time or even 2nd time then i would not have dropped my towel. Had it been a man, i would've dropped HIM. That means SHE can deal with it, it's not mine to own. That ALSO means that my son will be working on his listening and comprehention skills even though he just yesterday recieved a scholastic award from Mr Nobama himself for academic excellence. He's not dumb, just ill prepared to deal with the serious things in life yet. He ACTUALLY is more intelligent than MANY adults i know. He would be right at home in this conversation right now as this is how he speaks too. Now he just needs to work on the listening and comprehention and i will have raised a good man.

i believe some of us adults could work on those reading and comprehention skills too.


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

Here is a tip for people that dislike Jehovah's Witnesses. 

If you never want to talk to them, say "Please do not come to this residence further". Hiding does nothing, coming to the door naked does nothing (except get you laughed at), cleaning guns does nothing (besides getting you labeled as a weirdo), being a prick doesn't do much either.

If you accept literature, it means they will come back most likely. If you read the magazines and don't want them further thank them and tell them you don't think you will be reading them anymore.

If you are polite but firm they will stop coming.


----------



## budlover13 (May 26, 2011)

Naminator said:


> Here is a tip for people that dislike Jehovah's Witnesses.
> 
> If you never want to talk to them, say "Please do not come to this residence further". Hiding does nothing, coming to the door naked does nothing (except get you laughed at), cleaning guns does nothing (besides getting you labeled as a weirdo), being a prick doesn't do much either.
> 
> ...


Wish that worked around here. The only way to stop it quite often, not always, is to make it so uncomfortable for them to be there that they refuse to return.


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

I am a Jehovahs Witness. I would know broski.

They have something called a "Do not call list" they put your name on a card and will rarely if ever call on you. If they do just tell them you want to stay on that list.This only works on JW's. Mormons / other rando's it doesn't work.


----------



## budlover13 (May 26, 2011)

Naminator said:


> I am a Jehovahs Witness. I would know broski.
> 
> They have something called a "Do not call list" they put your name on a card and will rarely if ever call on you. If they do just tell them you want to stay on that list.This only works on JW's. Mormons / other rando's it doesn't work.


I'm friends with several and have asked repeatedly. You said firm. i never cursed or yelled until they tried holding my door open when i was shutting it. Rogue overzealous Witness? Probably. Do i still get occassional visits? Not any more broski.


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

Yeah holding doors or putting your foot in the way is not appropriate. 

I know your friends probably say it but we aren't all like that. I try to respect people at all times. If I am knocking on doors in the morning I knock very softly. Loud enough so if someone is awake they can come but soft enough to not rouse your from sleep (Or at least make you get out of bed).


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2011)

I was raised a JW, and some of them can get a little righteous, I'm sure, but they are no more nutty than any other Christian group, and a lot less than some. Still, Christians are like the date rapists of the spiritual world. You can tell them no over and over, but they're still gonna try to get in somehow.


----------



## budlover13 (May 26, 2011)

Naminator said:


> Yeah holding doors or putting your foot in the way is not appropriate.
> 
> I know your friends probably say it but we aren't all like that. I try to respect people at all times. If I am knocking on doors in the morning I knock very softly. Loud enough so if someone is awake they can come but soft enough to not rouse your from sleep (Or at least make you get out of bed).


Actually my friends tell me to get a name so they can go to the elders or however that works. Only been in one service and didn't stay for the whole thing. MOST of it was ok but i was raised in the Nazarene church and was fairly young when i went so i didn't really comprehend what all was going on.

i'm not condemning the religion alone, i'm condemning "religion gone wild" period. And i don't care WHICH religion it is.

i've said it several times before and i'll say it again, i don't care if one fucks a goat, just don't fuck MY goat. If people are nice and polite i can be so as well. When people are asses, well i sometimes can be a bigger one. Only when called for. i wouldn't have dropped my towel at first go around, but she DID disrespect me the first time by not honoring the fact that it was a bad time for me and simply walking away to return later. i didn't do it until the 3rd or 4th time when after repeated requests to leave she didn't. She was breaking the law for crying out loud.

i prescribe to the battle philosophy of krav maga, the training for the Israeli military. It basically states that when one is confronted with a conflict the very first thing you do is try to mitigate that conflict. Next, warn them. The next thing to remember is kill 'em with kindness and give them an opportunity to either be sensible or leave. The next is continue negotiating politely and as pleasantly as is practical. ONLY when you have followed these steps do you attack. But when you attack you do so with every intent to incapcitate/kill the threatening party. In a literal fight situation that means if i'm confronted/attacked and i make the determination that my *ONLY* option is to fight, i will take my first swing aiming for my assailants windpipe or take a pen out of my pocket and shove it in his eye/ear(you know that soft spot below/behind your earlobe? EVERYONE has that weakness no matter how big and bad you are). Or literally gouging his eyes out, if i can ball shots. Once that determination is made it's the end of the conflict for either him or i.

Verbally on the other hand, when i make that decision that someone needs there attitude/viewpoint adjusted i have made a 23 year old man sob relentlessly because i was tired of his attacks on my friends(they are Christian and he is gay). To be honest it was a big fat juicy hanging curveball right over the middle of the plate. CRACK! You just have to be observant enough to know which weaknesses to attack. It's easier to kill a man because they ALL have the same or similar weaknesses but VERBALLY, you must not only be adept with your given language but also able to identify your enemies weaknesses. 

Some may say i did good standing up for the group(out of this conflict, not blanket judgements) while others will say i'm a homophobic gay basher. Lord knows it happened quite a bit at the time. But either way, this guy brought it upon himself by his own decisions and actions and refused to listen to logic or reason. And imho i believe he needed his attitude checked. And you know the funniest thing about it is? He's now one of the MMJ patients that i grow meds for. From my viewpoint, the shift of perspective worked out in his favor. And so does he. He jokes with me about it now that he's fully out of the closet. And told me that i basically started the process. Not as a statement of anger towards anyone but rather the recognition that he was filled with rage that had nothing to do with the friends of mine he attacked. He tells me he was angry because it was socially unacceptable at the time(1994) and while those friends believed it was socially acceptable those views were NOT his to own.

P.S. i respect your technique of being respectful. What the religious zealots of ALL religions don't realize is that they would have a higher success rate if they were just very kind and persistent. As are the vast majority of Witnesses i have encountered. Just another case of a few religious nuts being lumped in with those that bear the spiritual fruits.

Kinda like dumb-ass gangbangers parading around smoking pot. "Will you look at how ALL those potheads act! DISGRACEFUL!"

Aw crap! Just saw it after the post. Sorry for the wall, but Rome wasn't built in a day and barriers take time to tear down too.


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

I respect that viewpoint greatly. Before I became a witness I practiced Judo and even after trained in a bit of Combat Hapkido. As for the person who wouldn't leave -.- she should have gotten the hint. When people do that and I hear about it it pisses me off. 

Your friends are right. If you had a name they could report it to the elders of that persons congregation. 

Personally I maintain neutral when it comes to debates about sexuality, politics ect. I will discuss it but I won't provide an opinion or support one method over another. Am I homophobic? No. Do I think homosexuality is wrong? Yes. Will I treat homosexuals different from every other person out there? Nope. I treat everybody with the same level of respect they treat me with.

Witnesses will never give you an opinion or suggestion about what you should do. Their are many "conscious" decisions you have to make on your own. I have encountered all types of people. At one time Witnesses where significantly more pushy then they are today. Most will accept the fall back of "Thanks I am not interested". If we do find someone willing to chat that is friendly we will continue talking to you. We try not to waste your time and will continue the conversation for as long as you want. Who ever that woman was, she was an idiot. That kind of stuff sullies our name. 

I agree with the Marijuana smoker stereotypes one hundred percent every time I see some kid stoned out of his mind in public when I can be a little stoned and function perfectly. Why do you need to get so baked you can barely talk then go out? Stupid if you ask me.


----------



## budlover13 (May 26, 2011)

Well, hopefully our discussion here opens a few eyes as to how differences can be handled through polite yet meaningful conversation, rational thinking, lack or taming(because complete lack is pretty tough) of ego, humility in being able to admit that "Hey, that kinda makes sense." instead of all the bashing and name-calling taking place as it has around here for so long now.


----------



## wayno30 (May 26, 2011)

so whats with the i have a name u have a name god has a name too line ive heard it 3 times ???? tell my local guy to get some new stuff


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

Most modern bibles edit out "Jehovah". If you ever see the dead sea scrolls (I did once) you can find Jehovah on them. I have no idea about that local guy. Remember though, we get monthly magazines. Each month it is a different topic. The Awake! magazines are more geared towards the public with a lot of very interesting stories in them. The Watchtower is more directed towards a biblical discussion although both are based on bible teachings.

You may have heard that same line because it was a presentation that month (for that particular magazine).


----------



## budlover13 (May 26, 2011)

What's your take on Yaweh? Or Jah.


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

Jah, Yahweh, YHWH and the original tetragrammaton are all the same thing in the end. 

My personal belief is God has a name, Jehovah. I have seen plenty of evidence to support this and I have seen Jehovah in other bibles that are not mine. Jehovah's Witnesses used to use the King James Bible but putout a translation because the English was easier to understand (New World Translation).

God is a title. Jehovah is a name.


----------



## budlover13 (May 26, 2011)

Naminator said:


> Jah, Yahweh, YHWH and the original tetragrammaton are all the same thing in the end.
> 
> My personal belief is God has a name, Jehovah. I have seen plenty of evidence to support this and I have seen Jehovah in other bibles that are not mine. Jehovah's Witnesses used to use the King James Bible but putout a translation because the English was easier to understand (New World Translation).
> 
> God is a title. Jehovah is a name.


Ok. i see what you're saying. i don't quite understand the Jehovah vs Yaweh thing though because by definition Jehovah is a word which was created by man yes? i have been trying to figure out what to call Him when speaking to Him because it seems as though no matter what i use in the back of my mind i keep thinking "Man gave Him that name." and it gets a little.........impersonal sometimes.


----------



## Naminator (May 26, 2011)

That's the point of talking to god. You don't need a title, you don't need a rehearsed prayer, you can just talk to him.


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 27, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> Ok. i see what you're saying. i don't quite understand the Jehovah vs Yaweh thing though because by definition Jehovah is a word which was created by man yes? i have been trying to figure out what to call Him when speaking to Him because it seems as though no matter what i use in the back of my mind i keep thinking "Man gave Him that name." and it gets a little.........impersonal sometimes.


no no no you've got it all wrong his name is
"the thing that made the things for which there is no known maker"
[youtube]IVbnciQYMiM[/youtube]


----------



## budlover13 (May 27, 2011)

LOL!!!! A little circular logic going on there. LOL!! Good find!


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 29, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> ". . . in review of the incident had she just left when i politely asked her to do so the 1st time or even 2nd time then i would not have dropped my towel


If she had left the first time, she wouldn't have seen your hermy. Isn't this the real reason you left the police force?


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 29, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> ". . .i just had a LONG talk with my 11 year old son and explained to him that all the drama that goes on, me yelling or grounding or punishing him is brought on by his own behavior. So if he didn't want the drama he needed to modify his behavior. It's called personal responsibility. When i ask him a question or tell him to do something, he doesn't always listen. Actually today i had to repeat myself 4 x twice and 3 times once. Even when he DOES listen, he quite often doesn't HEAR what is being said. So, when i get upset for repeating myself and ground his butt from whatever happens to be his favorite thing at the time it is HIS fault. Not MY responsibility.


What does this have to do with the tea in China?


----------



## budlover13 (May 29, 2011)

It means everyone is responsible for their own actions. If you stand in front of the police station smoking a joint, while i don't agree weed should be illegal, with the current laws, you are responsible for your own arrest. If one creates drama by their actions, they and ONLY they are responsible for the reactions they get because they wouldn't have gotten the reaction had they done nothing. 

You'd be wise to learn this concept buz. If you'd like i can have my 11 year old son teach you.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 29, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> You'd be wise to learn this concept buz. If you'd like i can have my 11 year old son teach you.


Maybe he can teach me how to serve dinner.


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 29, 2011)

Come on . . . lets play, shall we?


----------



## BrotherBuz (May 29, 2011)

budlover13 said:


> I'm friends with several and have asked repeatedly.


Hey cop, something doesn't ring true about the above statement. How can you be friends with several, yet continue have rude encounters, within the same group. Smells like a stinking "pig" somewhere.

Come to me so I can feel you!!


----------



## budlover13 (May 29, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Hey cop, something doesn't ring true about the above statement. How can you be friends with several, yet continue have rude encounters, within the same group. Smells like a stinking "pig" somewhere.
> 
> Come to me so I can feel you!!


Oh, please DO feel me buz! Ooohhhhh yeah! Just a little faster please. Yeah yeah yeah....


----------



## budlover13 (May 29, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> Maybe he can teach me how to serve dinner.


He could teach you SOOO much more than that son.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (May 31, 2011)

BlazedMonkey said:


> Mormons, jehovas witness, christians they all go around asking if you would like to hear about the will of god or Mr. Jesus.
> 
> How do you feel about... oh lets say dosing someone without thier knowledge??
> 
> ...


my thought is why you have a sleepy face referring to god n jesus,u should take that off dude,not cool.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 31, 2011)

Because he's entitled to his opinion, just like you are. And some folks don't believe in either of them.


PeacefulKid1992 said:


> my thought is why you have a sleepy face referring to god n jesus,u should take that off dude,not cool.


----------



## Los Muertos (May 31, 2011)

You could always put one of these on your front door:


----------



## sync0s (Jun 2, 2011)

I hate that they go out and bother everyone with the intent of "spreading their religion," but anytime someone they come across opposes their views, they leave. WTF!! I'm an atheist and I enjoy debating the concepts of a supernatural power, but they never talk to me. Am I a heathonistic poison to them or something?


----------



## BrotherBuz (Jun 5, 2011)

^^^ Please, don't flatter yourself.


----------



## BrotherBuz (Jun 5, 2011)

Naminator said:


> Yeah holding doors or putting your foot in the way is not appropriate.
> 
> I know your friends probably say it but we aren't all like that. I try to respect people at all times. If I am knocking on doors in the morning I knock very softly. Loud enough so if someone is awake they can come but soft enough to not rouse your from sleep (Or at least make you get out of bed).


How do you rationalize dope smoking, while being close to Jehovah? I'm just curious.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 5, 2011)

BrotherBuz said:


> How do you rationalize dope smoking, while being close to Jehovah? I'm just curious.


You just do it


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't just do it. I smoke cannabis for pain, anxiety and insomnia.

Through my OWN PERSONAL (I want to make it clear that I have come to this decision) research Cannabis isn't dangerous. I have never been shown evidence that:

Eating Cannabis or vaporizing it causes long term damage.
Consuming THC doesn't impair you like alcohol.
Instead of hammering down Ibuprofen or Muscle relaxants or sleeping pills to deal with the health problems I experience, I use cannabis.

I have done my own research. I have yet to find enough bible proof to say what I am doing is wrong. The only thing that says what I am doing is wrong is a scripture that tells you to obey the ruler of the land. Since I have had difficulties getting access to an Medical Card in Ontario, I resort to breaking the law. This is my own personal problem that I need face in the future.

At any rate I felt that consumption off Cannabis is a conscious decision (Much like many different medicines out there) and I made my decision for this. I would prefer to get in trouble for smoking pot, then get addicted to mood altering anti depressants, anxiety drugs, sleeping drugs, pain killers or any other drugs I might be prescribed.

EDIT:

As an aside I pulled up a program I have called "The Watchtower Library". It is the 2010 edition, because I haven't loaded the newest version, and searched the entire catalogue of literature I have (Thousands of magazines, books, reference works, pamphlets ect.). In several of those I found older research articles about cannabis that I quickly disregarded (research not by Jehovah's Witnesses but third party research) because it was too dated. More recent documents stray away from the subject because it is a very touchy one. On one side if you agree or disagree with medical Cannabis in printed form it is taking a political stance. Most Witnesses will disagree with it, but depending on who I was with at the door I would relish a debate with an educated respectful individual. The people who have posted that they come to the door naked, smoking pot, drunk ect, are morons. If you saw two people in suits come to your door and you answered it drunk, smoking a bong and holding a pitbull and those two friendly looking, well dressed people turn out to be DEA or RCMP or any other law enforcement agency, what then? I understand why some people do it but being a dick to a total stranger, whether you agree with them or not, is not fair. 

That is like flashing homeless people because they are invading your space by asking for money, or threatening girl scouts trying to sell you cookies with your pitbull.


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 9, 2011)

wow 31 pages, only read some of page 1... 

OK Knock at the door 

STEP 1 - put on porn and maximise the volume
STEP 2 - strip naked and raise your member
STEP 3 - answer door, "Can I Help You??"


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> wow 31 pages, only read some of page 1...
> 
> OK Knock at the door
> 
> ...



And this is almost EXACTLY what I am talking about. If that was a girl scout selling you cookies would you do that same thing? Girls scouts come to your house trying to sell you something. Witness try to give you free, interesting magazines with a Bible message and will talk to you if you want. If you don't then they will leave. Take it one step further, tell them that you don't want them coming back and they won't (barring somebody not reading that you are a "do not call").


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 9, 2011)

Naminator said:


> And this is almost EXACTLY what I am talking about. If that was a girl scout selling you cookies would you do that same thing? Girls scouts come to your house trying to sell you something. Witness try to give you free, interesting magazines with a Bible message and will talk to you if you want. If you don't then they will leave. Take it one step further, tell them that you don't want them coming back and they won't (barring somebody not reading that you are a "do not call").


Chill man, thought this was toke n talk , my bad...


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

bicycleday said:


> Chill man, thought this was toke n talk , my bad...



I am chill. I just referenced your post because it was about a minute after mine. I would have pointed it out like that no matter who posted it. You didn't offend me, people just have misconceptions about my religion and I am trying to answer them the best I can.


----------



## bicycleday (Jun 9, 2011)

Naminator said:


> I am chill. I just referenced your post because it was about a minute after mine. I would have pointed it out like that no matter who posted it. You didn't offend me, people just have misconceptions about my religion and I am trying to answer them the best I can.


You know I don't really answer the door that way, not anymore, when I did they laughed at me and ridiculed me and I asked them, "Don't you preach be thankful for what god has given you???"


----------



## Naminator (Jun 9, 2011)

That's one of the stories that gets repeated to potentially several hundred or more witnesses in your area. 

People who do outrageous things at the door get their story told to a lot of people.


----------



## DelSlow (Jun 9, 2011)

So you are a rebel Jehovah. I like it.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 10, 2011)

Naminator said:


> people just have misconceptions about my religion


dont you think its more your relgion has got misconceptions about the greater populous? 
your the ones coming to my door not the otherway around


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jun 12, 2011)

Stoney McFried said:


> Because he's entitled to his opinion, just like you are. And some folks don't believe in either of them.


um i guess


----------



## BrotherBuz (Jun 12, 2011)

Naminator said:


> I have yet to find enough bible proof to say what I am doing is wrong. The only thing that says what I am doing is wrong is a scripture that tells you to obey the ruler of the land.


Gotcha! IMHO, your rational is sounds good.


----------

